# (IRR) The Rokugan IR (Thread 4)



## Creamsteak (Jul 31, 2002)

*The Rokugan IR (Thread 4)*

_	Important Characters of Rokugan	_ 
*	NPCs (Optional Player Characters)	* 
*	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10)	PL 1		
*	Crane Clan Champion: Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) 	PL 1		
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5 ECL 25)	PL 3		
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 1		
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) 	PL 2		
	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 1		
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 2		
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 2		
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 2		
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 25) Leader of the Maho-tsukai	PL 3		
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu	PL 2		
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu.	PL 2		
*	Lead by Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) Leader of the Blood Speakers	PL 2		

	Artifacts			
*	Name or Title of the Artifact	* 
	Kalanyr	 
	Staff of the Trickster (+6/+0) Character Bonus			
	Tricksters Cloak (+0/+6) Character Bonus			

	Knight Otu	 
	Keitaku, the Celestial Sword of the Phoenix (+3/+3) Character Bonus			
	Isawa's Helm (+-0+6) Character Bonus			
	Katana of Fire (+6/+0) Character Bonus			

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Crab Clan	 
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) 	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) 	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Oga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kiwase Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Jime Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gihazo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Doman Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Shinda Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crab / Falcon Clan	 
*	Himo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane Clan	 
	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15)	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Sumiga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Jodo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Wadashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ukyo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kintani Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Hyumisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Umi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Buneya Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Chiji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane / Crab Clan	 
	Nodai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragon Clan	 
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10)	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13)	PL 3	:	IR 3
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8)	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 11
	Gakuon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Yamastuke Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Shisame Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tosie Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kokozen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Yumeji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragonfly Clan	 
	Jishomi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Fox Clan	 
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Chikushudo, Realm of Animals (Druid/Honor 2) Daimyo Kitsune Redfur (Druid 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Namide Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Hare Clan	 
	Southern Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Northen Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Imperial Provinces	 
	Rintem Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Okuan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Miya Estates Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Emonji Province Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Lion Clan	 
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8)	PL 5	:	IR 15
	Etsu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ibe Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Mukano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Hozemon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Sasaryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Korjima Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kaitomo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ami Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis Clan	 
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17)	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Samato Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Buhan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Nikado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Sameisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Centipede Clan	 
*	Isaru Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Wasp Clan	 
	Yoka Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Monkey Clan	 
	Northern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Southern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Nezumi 	 
	Crippled Bone Nezumi Tribe (bezerkers/bushi)	PL 16	:	IR 12
	Grasping Paw Nezumi Tribe (rogue)	PL 14	:	IR 8
	Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger)	PL 15	:	IR 10
	Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors)	PL 15	:	IR 10

	Ox Clan	 
*	Oushiza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Phoenix Clan	 
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix.	PL 10	:	IR 28
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). Daimyo: Isawa Akahita (Male Shu7/Void Disciple7)	PL 4	: 	IR 5
	Shijen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tenza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Giryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Osu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iyado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ryujo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Scorpion Clan	 
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Shinobai Acting Troops (ninja) PL 2 IR 5 	PL 2	:	IR 5
	Mirumisei Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iha Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tochi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kawayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Mimano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Sparrow Clan	 
	Ashai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Tortoise Clan	 
	Northern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Southern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Unicorn Clan	 
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8)	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Ito Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Temimo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Hinoma Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Junan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gamo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kugoi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Hanmida Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Shadowlands Oni and the Blood Speakers	 
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.)	PL 50	:	IR 0
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…)	PL 30	:	IR 5
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.)	PL 20	:	IR 0
	Horde of Tsuburu no Oni (The Horde of Shadowlands Oni pledged to Tsuburo no Oni)	PL 20	:	IR 0
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole)	PL 24	:	IR 8
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Jukami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Toge (Carpernter Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kawa Kurai Tsuki (River of the Dark Moon)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Koten (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kuroi Yubi Kawa (Black Finger River)	PL 2	:	IR 0
*	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Hida (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Nishiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Saigo no Kamae Heigen (Last Stand Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Shinden Asahina (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Shiro Hiruma (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Kuni (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Sunda Mizu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Watchtower of the East (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aka Mizu-umi (Red Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Beiden (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Dangai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Ginasutra (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hotei Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Iyotishi (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Kagoki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kaiu Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kakita Bogu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kitsune Mori (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Koeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kuda (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Miya (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Maemikake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Meidochi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Midaki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu-umi no Fu-ko (Lake of Sorrows)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mizu-umi no Sakura Yuki (Lake of Cherry Blossom Snow)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Nirukti (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Ronin Chiiki (Ronin Plains)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Shaiga (Martial Arts Training, Village)	PL 3	: 	IR 4
*	Shiden Osano-Wo (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shimomura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Heichi (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Siksa (Town)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Taki sano Okami Jikan (Hour of the Wolf Falls)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Takia Kusa Heigen (Tall Grass Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Tani Hitokage (Valley of the Spirit)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Tomb of Iuchiban (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Vyakarana (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Watchtower of the West (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Zakyo (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Higashiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Inazuma (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Koutetsukan (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Mura Sabishi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Okami (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Oni Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Tani Senshio (Valley of the Centipede)	PL 2 	:	IR 2
	Tokigogachu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Toshi no Inazuma (City of Lightning)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Umoeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Yasuki Hanko (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Aketsu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Benten Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Higashi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Koeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyuden Doji (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Gotei (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Minawa Chushin (village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Mizen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Musume (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Nishi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Otosan Uchi (Capital)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Samui Kaze (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
	Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
	Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Wan Sana Kin Taiyo (Bay of the Golden Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Bishamon Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Daikoku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Duzaki (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Hae Moete (Firefly River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Yuki (Snow Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kakusu Keikei Torid-e (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kanemochi Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kenson Gakka (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kitsu Tombs (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Kudo (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyakuchu (Village) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Meiyo Gisei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Minami Toge (Southern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Mizu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Mizu-Umi Kiku Hanabira (Chrysanthemum Petal Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Nihai Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Otaku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ryoko Owari (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
	Shinomen Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Shiranai (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shiro Ide (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiroi Kishi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiroi Kishi Mizu-umi (White Shore Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Shiro Shosuro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Soshi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Usagi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toge Puramu Hana (Plum Blossom Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Turo Kojiri (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Yama sano Kaminari (Mountain of the Seven Thunders)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Yogo Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Okuyaki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Shinden Horiuchi (Shrine) PL 6: IR 2			

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Eiyu ni Suru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Foshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Ken Hayai (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kita Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kosaten Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kyuden Seppun (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Tonba (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Mamoru Kyotei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Morikage (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Moshi Shiro (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Nanashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Nikesake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ninkatoshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Oiku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Omoidoso (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ranbo (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Renga (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Rugashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Ryu Bannin (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shiro Akodo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Daidoji (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Matsu (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro no Yojin (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Shiba (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toi Koku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Tonfajutsen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ukabu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama no Kuyami (Mountains of Regret)	PL 3	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the North West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Akami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bikami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bugaisha (Fort)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Egami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kawa Nemui (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kibukito (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kurayami-ha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) 	PL 20	:	IR 0 
*	Kyodaina Josho Suru (The Great Climb)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kyuden Togashi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Maigo no Samurai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu umi Ryo (Dragon Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Oshindoka (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Reihado Bomeidoro (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Shiro Shinjo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Moto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Takaikabe (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Yamasura (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Yashigi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Duro Owari (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Heibeisu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/East)	PL 20	:	IR 0
	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Hitomi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Michita Yasumi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiro Agasha (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Asako (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Chuda (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Tamori (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Yobanjin Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Yoshosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

	*Territories that have not been claimed*			

*	Creamsteak - PL 170/170	* 
_	Player Character	_ 
	Sanctus Togashi (Fighter 20) PL 3			

_	Clan Families, and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 10 : IR 28			
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10) PL 9 : IR 23			
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13) PL 3 : IR 3			
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8) PL 7 : IR 14			
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 11			
	Gakuon Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Yamastuke Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Shisame Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tosie Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kokozen Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Yumeji Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Jishomi Province PL 5 : IR 1	

_	Non-Player Characters	_
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 4	
	The Guardian of Obsidian (29 HD Obsidian Golem) PL 1	
	The Guardian of Jade (29 HD Jade Golem) PL 1	

_	Territories in the Northeast of Rokugan	_
	Kyuden Hitomi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Shiro Tamori (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Heibeisu (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Shiro Chuda (Ruins) PL 3 : IR 1	
	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/East) PL 20 : IR 0	
	Yoshosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

_	Territories in the Northwest of Rokugan	_
	Kyuden Togashi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Maigo no Samurai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Yamasura (City) PL 3 : IR 4	

*	Darkwolf - PL 153/160	*
_	Player Character	_
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu. 44 HD PL 2 	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.) PL 50 : IR 0	
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu) PL 20 : IR 0	
	Kyoso Brute Squad: PL 10 IR 28	
	Crippled Bone Nezumi Tribe (bezerkers/bushi) PL 16 : IR 12	
	Grasping Paw Nezumi Tribe (rogue) PL 14 : IR 8	

_	Artifacts	_
	Artifact: Pendant of the Shadowlands: +3/+3 character bonus 	

_	Non-Player Characters	_
	Shadow Dragon NPC: 29 HD: 1 PL	
	Settozai (Mantis), Onisu of Theft PL 2	
	Hakai (Phoenix), Onisu of Destruction PL 2	
	Yokubo (Crane), Onisu of Desire PL 2	
	Fushin (Scorpion), Onisu of Betrayal PL 2	
	Kyofo (Crab), Onisu of Fear PL 2	
	Nikushimi (Lion), Onisu of Hatred PL 2	
	Muchitsujo (Unicorn), Onisu of Chaos PL 2	
	Kanashimi (Dragon), Onisu of Sadness PL 2	

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_
	The Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole) PL 24 : IR 8 	

*	Festy Dog - PL 157/157	*
_	Player Character	_
	Naigotsu Akira (Samurai 10/ Iaijutsu Master 10/ Honour 4) - Male, Bamboo Spirit, LG, PL 3	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_
	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Gale Blades - PL 20 IR 15	
	Sumiga Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Jodo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Wadashi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ukyo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Hyumisa Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Umi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Buneya Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Chiji Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Nodai Province PL 5 : IR 1	

_	Artifacts	_
	Blood Razor (katana) - +6 / +0	
	Emotions (mask) - +0/+6	

_	Non-Player Characters	_
	Naigotsu Mishica (Sorceror 14/ Honour 2) - Female, Human, NG, PL 1	
	Khet'get'niss (Monk 14/ Honour 3) - Male, Nezumi, LG, PL 1	
	Festy Dog (Fighter 10 / Weapon Master 4 / Honour 2) - Male, Blink Dog, NG, PL 1	

_	Territories in the Far Southwest of Rokugan	_
	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Jukami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

_	Territories in the Far Southeast of Rokugan	_
	Mura Sabishi (City) PL 3 : IR 4			
	Okami (City) PL 3 : IR 4			
	Umoeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5			
	Oni Mura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Inazuma (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Tokigogachu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the Southeast of Rokugan	_ 
	Aketsu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3 			
	Benten Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2			
	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Mizen (Town) PL 2 : IR 3			
	Musume (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Samui Kaze (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Kyuden Doji (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_
	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan) PL 3 : IR 0 	
	Kita Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kosaten Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Daidoji (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	

*	Kalanyr - PL 140 /140 	*
_	Player Character 	_
	Redfur, Kitsune Druid 20 Honour 2 Alignment: Chaotic Good PL 3 	

_	Artifacts 	_
	Staff of the Trickster (+6/+0) Character Bonus 	
	Tricksters Cloak (+0/+6) Character Bonus and Complete Scrying Immunity 	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups 	_
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Chikushudo, Realm of Animals (Druid/Honor 2) Daimyo Kitsune Redfur (Druid 20) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals,Beasts and Kitsune) Daimyo: Fastclaw PL 4 : IR 5	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals, Beasts and Tanuki) Daimyo: Trals PL 4 : IR 5	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals, Beasts and Tanuki) Daimyo: Thresl PL 4 : IR 5	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals,Beasts and Bakeneko) Daimyo: Inaja PL 4 : IR 5	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals,Beasts and Bakeneko) Daimyo: Iniji PL 4 : IR 5	
	Namide Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger) PL 15 : IR 10 	
	Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors) PL 15 : IR 10 	
	Rintem Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Okuan Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Miya Estates Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Emonji Province Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Ashai Province PL 5 : IR 1 	

_	Non-Player Characters 	_
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 1	PL 1
	Fastclaw, Male Kitsune Ranger 14 (Chaotic Good) PL 1	
	Kitsune Imagi Female Fox Shugenja 14 (Chaotic Good) PL 1	
	Kitsune Wilja Female Fox Ranger 5/Foxlord 9 (Neutral Good) PL 1 	
	Izi, Male Third Whisker Nezumi Sorceror 6/Ratling Shaman 8 PL 1 (Chaotic Good) 	
	Te'Tik'Kir Crippled Bone Nezumi Sorceror 7/Ratling Shaman 10 (Chaotic Good) PL 2 	
	Sparrow Clan Champion: Suzume Yogaski Samurai 14 PL 1 (Lawful Good) 	
	Ixai Nezune, Overseer of the Imperial Provinces (Courtier 13/Ranger 1) PL 1 (Lawful Good) 	
	Iniji , Female Bakeneko Wu-jen 14 PL 1 (Chaotic Good)	
	Inaja ,Male Bakeneko Rogue 6/Sorceror 8 PL 1 (Chaotic Good)	
	Thresl Male Tanuki Fighter 4/Sorceror 10 PL 1(Chaotic Good)	
	Trals Female Tanuki Fighter 4/Barbarian 2/Frenzied Berzerker 8 PL 1 (Chaotic Good)	

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan 	_
	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace) PL 6 : IR 4 	
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox) PL 3 : IR 0 	
	Otosan Uchi (Capital) PL 4 : IR 5 	
	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 	
	Aketsu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3 	
	Higashi Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Minawa Chushin (village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Musume (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Nishi Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City) PL 3 : IR 4 	
	Added: * Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn) PL 1 : IR 0 	

*	Knight Out - PL 130/140 	*
_	Player Character	_
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 2 	

_	Artifacts	_
	Keitaku, the Celestial Sword of the Phoenix (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Isawa's Helm (+0/+6) Character Bonus	
	Katana of Fire (+6/+0) Character Bonus	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix. PL 10 : IR 28	
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). Daimyo: Isawa Akahita (Male Shu7/Void Disciple7) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Shijen Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tenza Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Giryu Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Osu Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Iyado Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ryujo Province PL 5 : IR 1	

_	Non-Player Characters	_
	Cho'tchac'chek (male Nezumi Sor7/Ratling Shaman7) - PL 1	
	Shiba Temuro (Male Sam5/Shiba Protector5) PL 1 - Isawa Akahita's yojimbo	
	Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 1 - daimyo of the Asako	
	Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu10) PL 1 - daimyo of the Agasha	
	Isawa Akahita (Male Shu7/Void Disciple7) PL 1	

_	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	_
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Shiro Asako (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Michita Yasumi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Agasha (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Yobanjin Mura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Duro Owari (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_
	Omoidoso (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Morikage (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Mamoru Kyotei (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Ukabu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shiro Shiba (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Nikesake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 	

*	Lichtenhart - 177/190 PL	*
_	Player Character 	_
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 2 	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups 	_
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 5 : IR 8 	
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14) PL 4 : IR 5 	
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8) PL 5 : IR 8 	
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20) PL 10 : IR 28 	
	The Baraunghar (General: Iuchi Lixue) PL 6 : IR 6 (Move like NPCs) 	
	The Junghar (General: Moto Chen) PL 6 : IR 6 (Ignores Special Attacks like sneak attacks and attacking while fleeing)	
	The Khol (General: Moto Chagatai) PL 8 : IR 9 (Rage, +4/No Defense 1/turn)	
	Temimo Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Hinoma Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Junan Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Ito Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kugoi Province PL 5 : IR 1	

_	Non-Player Characters 	_
	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1 	
	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1 	
	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 7) PL 1 	
	Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/Explorer 3) PL 1	

_	Territories in the North West of Rokugan 	_
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 	
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 	
	Shiro Moto (castle) PL 7: IR 5 	
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city) PL 3: IR 4 	
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 	
	Akami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Bikami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Bugaisha (Fort) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Egami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Kawa Nemui (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Kibukito (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kurayami-ha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Oshindoka (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Yashigi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_
	Duzaki (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Hae Moete (Firefly River) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Minami Toge (Southern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Mizu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Otaku Seido (Shrine) PL 6: IR 2	
	Shinomen Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Shiro Ide (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 	
	Shiroi Kishi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Turo Kojiri (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 	
	Okuyaki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shinden Horiuchi (Shrine) PL 6: IR 2	

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan 	_
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest) PL 1 : IR 0	

*	Macbrea - PL 140/140 + 2 Artifacts	*
_	Player Character	_
	Bayushi Nori (Levels) PL 3	

_	Artifacts	_ 
	Celestial sword of Clan Scorpion (+3/+3) Character Bonus			
	Celestial sword of Clan Mantis (+3/+3) Character Bonus			

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 9 : IR 23			
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12) PL 8 : IR 18			
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4) PL 2 : IR 2			
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13) PL 2 : IR 2			
	Shinobai Acting Troops (ninja) Daimyo: Bayushi Kanman PL 4 IR 5 			
	Mirumisei Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Iha Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Gashi Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Ado Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Tochi Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Kawayo Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Mimano Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Crimson Legion (Samurai) General:Bayushi Tetsubo PL 4 IR 5	
	Black Cabal(Samurai/heavy armor & no-daichi) General:Bayushi Mitsu PL 4 IR 5	

_	Non-Player Characters	_
	Bayushi Kanman (male Ninja 6/Bayushi deciever 4/Shadow walker 4) Honor 0 PL 1	
	Seppun Niomi (Courtier/Bayushi Deiceiver 10/4 /Honor 2) PL 1	
	Bayushi Tetsubo (Courtier/Bayushi Deiverer 8/6 /Honor 1) PL 1	
	Yogo Jingo (Shugenja/Courtier/Bayushi Deicever 8/2/4 /Honor 2) PL 1	
	Soshi Kanman (Courtier 10 /honor 2) PL 1	
	Bayushi Mori (Courtier 13 /honor 2) PL 1	
	Bayushi Mitsu (Courtier 10/Bayushi Deicever 8/4 /honor 1) PL 1	
	Soshi Mako (Courtier 10/Bayushi Deicever 8/4 /honor 1) PL 1	
	Yogo Yo (Shugenja/Courtier/Bayushi Deicever 8/4/2 /Honor 2) PL 1	
	Bayushi Hiro (Courtier 14 /honor 2) PL 1	
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 2 	

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_ 
	Shiro Shosuro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5			
	Ryoko Owari (City) PL 3 : IR 4			
	Yogo Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5			
	Shiro Soshi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5			
	Nihai Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3			
	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)	PL 10	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
	Shimomura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4			
	Beiden (Town) PL 2 : IR 3			
	Kagoki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Hotei Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2			

*	Serpenteyes - PL 170/180	*
_	Player Character	_
	(Male Courtier 19) PL 2	

_	Artifacts	
	Golden Doom, +3/+3 weapon (katana)	

	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8) PL 5 : IR 15	
	Honour Guard (the elite bodyguard of my PC) PL 8 : IR 16	
	The Grand Circle (a society of shugenya) PL 5 : IR 10	
	Etsu Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ibe Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Mukano Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Hozemon Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Sasaryu Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Korjima Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kaitomo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ami Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kintani Province PL 5 : IR 1	

	Non-Player Characters	
	NPC: (14th level Shugenya) PL 1 	
	NPC: (14th level Shugenya) PL 1	
	NPC: (14th level Ninja) PL 1	
	NPC: (14th level Samurai) PL 1	
	NPC: (14th level Ninja) PL 1	
	NPC: (14th level Samurai) PL 1	
	NPC: (14th level Samurai) PL 1	
	NPC: (14th level Shugenya) PL 1 	
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2 	

	Territories in the West of Rokugan	
	Meiyo Gisei (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiranai (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Bishamon Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Kenson Gakka (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kyakuchu (Village) PL 1: IR 1	
	Kitsu Tombs (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	

	Territories in the East of Rokugan	
	Eiyu ni Suru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ken Hayai (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Rugashi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Oiku (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Foshi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Renga (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ninkatoshi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Tonfajutsen (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Shiro Akodo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro no Yojin (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kaeru (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Matsu (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	

*	Sollir Furryfoot - PL 35/40	*
	Player Character:	
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai PL 4	

	Armies:	
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.) PL 20 : IR 0	

	Artifact :	
	Artifact Weapon (+3/+3) Character Bonus 	
	Daigotsu's Obsidian Blade (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	The Oni's Eye (Allows Flawless Scrying 3/turn and gives 10 Kolats and Daigotsu +3/+0 Army Bonus)	

	Non-Player Characters	
	Kakita Kyruko (Rog3/Ftr2/Crt4) leads the Silken sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Shosuro Nyoko. Leads the Lotus Sect. She has faked her own death, but… PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Kuni Nakiro is currently the leader of the Dream sect, and he makes the sleepers. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Moshi Shanegon leads the Coin sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Ikoma Tsai leads the Chrysanthemum sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Morito (Ox clan Champion) now leads the Steel sect (which guards the hidden temple.) PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Yasuki Taka, the shadow corrupted leader of the Jade sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Isawa Korekado - the Magician, ancient during the Clan War, now leads the Cloud sect. (Character Level 18) PL 2 (+5/+2) 	
	Korekado, the Only remaining Original Master. (Character Level 14) PL 1 (+5/+2) 	

	Hidden Territory	
	The Secret Village, and the Secred Dojo, Home of the Oni's Eye (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

*	Tarrasque - PL 85/180	*
	Player Character	
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu PL 2	

	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire) PL 30 : IR 5	
	Horde of Tsuburu no Oni (The Horde of Shadowlands Oni pledged to Tsuburu no Oni) PL 20 : IR 0	

	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4	
	Kuroi Yubi Kawa (Black Finger River) PL 2 : IR 0	
	Kawa Kurai Tsuki (River of the Dark Moon) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains) PL 20 : IR 0	
	Shinden Asahina (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	

*	The Forsaken One - PL 144/150	*
	PC and NPC's	
	The five Tides:	
	Mika (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 3 	
	Illadin (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	
	Nyovne (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	
	Jola (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	
	Eknien (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	

	Hunterseekers (Led by Tsuruchi Ichiro):	
	Tsuruchi Xemoni (Male Fighter 8/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 5) PL 1	
	Tsuruchi Kamiru (Male Fighter 7/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 7) PL 1

	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 1
	Centipede Clan Leader: Moshi Juiko (Female Shugenja 17) PL 2 
	Wasp Clan Champion and Leader: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Fighter 6/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 8) PL 1 

	Families
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 4 : IR 5 
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 6 : IR 13 
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 1 : IR 1 

	Territories
	Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Yoka Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water) PL 3 : IR 0 
	Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk) PL 5 : IR 0 
	Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice) PL 5 : IR 0 
	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God) PL 10 : IR 0

	Palaces/Castles/Towers/Cities/Villages
	M8*Tani Senshio (Valley of the Centipede) PL 2 : IR 2 
	M3*Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 
	M5*Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse) PL 1 : IR 0 
	M4*Tokigogachu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
	A26*Koutetsukan (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
	M1*Kyuden Gotei (Palace Mantis) PL 6 : IR 4 
	M6*Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace Wasp) PL 7 : IR 5 
	M2*Toshi no Inazuma (City of Lightning) PL 4 : IR 5 
	A15*Koeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
	A19*Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 			
	M7*Shaiga (Village) PL 3 : IR 1			

	Armies			
	The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 20 : IR 36 			
	Wasp Raiders (Fighter/Rogue/Wasp Bounty Hunter) Daimo:Tsuruchi Ichiro PL 4 : IR 5			
	Skystrikers (Shugenja) Daimo: Moshi Juiko PL 9 : IR 28			

*	Tokiwong - PL 105/170	* 
	Player Character			
	Uda Hiyone Fighter 5/Samurai 5/Iaijutsu Master 5 (PL 3)			

	Hare Clan			
	Southern Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Northen Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Monkey Clan			
	Northern Yaen Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Southern Yaen Province PL 5 : IR 1			

	Tortoise Clan 			
	Northern Zamede (1/2 province) PL 5 : IR 1			
	Southern Zamede (1/2 province) PL 5 : IR 1			

	Territories in the South East of Rokugan			
	Toku Torid-e (Virtuous Keep) (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4			
	Yoake Fusheru (Dawn Tower) (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3			
	Reihado Shinsei (Crow Shrine) (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2			
	Hanto no Nichibotsu (Peninsula of Sunset) PL 1 : IR 0			
	Kyuden Suzume (Sparrow Clan Palace) (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4			

	Territories in the South West of Rokugan			
	Vigilant Keep of the Monkey (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	

	Territories in the North West of Rokugan	
	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain) PL 3 : IR 0 	
	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) PL 20 : IR 0 	

	Territories in the East of Rokugan	
	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles) PL 3 : IR 0 	
	Kyuden Seppun (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Kyuden Tonba (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	

*	Xeriar - PL 160/160	*
	Player Character	
	Hida Sonoru (Male Samurai 14) PL 1	

	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Sam 6/Brz 4/Shadowlands Vet 10) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Hida Kuon's Berserkers (Fighter / Berserker Honor 1) - Leader: Hida Kuon. PL 1 : IR 1	
	Hida Inukai's Berserkers (Berserker Honor 1) - Leader: Hida Inukai (Brz 15). PL 5 : IR 8	
	Hida Sakamoto's Trrop (samurai / fighter honor 2) Leader: Hida Sakamoto (Sam 5 / Fighter 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Oga Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kiwase Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Jime Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ayo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Gihazo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Doman Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Shinda Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Himo Province PL 5 : IR 1	

	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Watchtower of the East (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Nishiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Sunda Mizu (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Koten (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shiro Kuni (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kaiu Toge (Carpenter Pass) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kyuden Hida (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	

	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	
	Kaiu Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kuda (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Maemikake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Watchtower of the West (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kakita Bogu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	

	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	
	Yasuki Hanko (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Higashiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Midaki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1_


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 31, 2002)

* Power Levels *
A power level is the basic measurement of power in the IR. There are different representations of a power level, but for the purposes of the IR, all power levels are considered equal. Power levels represent combat strength. It is important to understand the variety of Power Levels that exist in order to best understand the game.

Some power levels represent entire military units with thousands of men. Some power levels represent the strength of a small group of elite soldiers. Other power levels represent only a fraction of the power of a great individual.

Character Levels as Power Levels
1 PL = 12,800 1st level commoners wearing padded armor, a wooden shield, and a simple weapon
1 PL = 6400 1st level warriors wearing studded leather, a wooden shield, and a martial weapon
1 PL = 320 1st or 2nd level characters wearing ashigaru armor and wielding a martial weapon
1 PL = 160 3rd or 4th level characters wearing ashigaru armor and wielding a martial weapon
1 PL = 80 5th or 6th level characters wearing light or medium armor and with some masterwork weapons
1 PL = 40 7th or 8th level characters wearing medium or heavy armor and with many masterwork weapons
1 PL = 2 8th or 9th level characters wearing standard equipment for their levels
1 PL = 1 10th – 14th level character wearing standard equipment for his/her level
2 PL = 1 15th – 19th level character wearing standard equipment for his/her level
3 PL = 1 20th – 24th level character wearing standard equipment for his/her level
4 PL = 1 25th – 29th level character wearing standard equipment for his/her level
+1 PL for every 5 levels after 25th

Creature Hit Dice as Power Levels
4 PL = One creature with 65-80 HD
3 PL = One creature with 49-64 HD
2 PL = One creature with 33-48 HD
1 PL = One creature with 25-32 HD
1 PL = 2 creatures with 17-24 HD each
1 PL = 4 creatures with 9-16 HD each
1 PL = 80 creatures with 7-8 HD each
1 PL = 160 creatures with 5-6 HD each
1 PL = 3,200 creatures with 3-4 HD each
1 PL = 6,400 creatures with 1-2 HD each
+1 PL for every 8 HD after 80th

Power Levels as Resources
1 PL = 32,000 Gold Pieces
1 PL = 80 Masterwork Katanas
1 PL = 64 Pounds of Mithral
1 PL = 48 Pounds of Adamantium
1 PL = 8 Pearls of Power (2nd Level)
1 PL = A Single +6 Weapon

Power Levels as Enhancements or Damage (for 1 character)
1 PL = 128 Temporary Hit Points
1 PL = 64 Points of Strength
1 PL = 32 Bonus Hit Dice (d8s)
-1 PL = 16 Damage Dice (d6s)
-1 PL = 8 Negative Levels 
* Industrial Ratings *
Industrial ratings represent the rate of production available to a power. Your IR for each city, town, clan family, and other unit represents the rate at which new units are trained, and new resources acquired and refined. A power that can successfully put together a strong IR will have the advantage of a strong PL backing.

Large cities and powerful families have high IR ratings, representing how fast you can produce new PL. The chart below lists the rate at which a particular IR rating will generate PL.

Industrial Ratings and PL
1 IR = 1 PL per turn
3 IR = 2 PL per turn
6 IR = 3 PL per turn
10 IR = 4 PL per turn
15 IR = 5 PL per turn
21 IR = 6 PL per turn
28 IR = 7 PL per turn
36 IR = 8 PL per turn
45 IR = 9 PL per turn
55 IR = 10 PL per turn
x (1/2x + 0.5) = IR requirement
x = PL per turn 

You can improve the Industrial rating of anything that already has an Industrial rating. Simply paying a certain amount of PL in order to advance a territories IR will help to improve your economy and military at the same time.

PL and Industrial Ratings
3 PL = +1 point to IR up to IR 55
6 PL = +1 point to IR up to IR 210
10 PL = +1 point to IR up to IR 465
15 PL = +1 point to IR up to IR 820
20 PL = +1 point to IR up to IR 1275

You can create new territories by paying a 25 PL initial Fee. This territory has an initial IR rank of 1.Forming new cities is not as profitable as fortifying those that already exist, however in the long run it can be a great bonus.

Creating New Locations
25 PL = Initial IR 1
31 PL = Initial IR 3
40 PL = Initial IR 6
52 PL = Initial IR 10
67 PL = Initial IR 15
85 PL = Initial IR 21
* Secret Locations can be created before the game begins for 10 PL, but this MUST be handled through Email.

* Advancing Your Civilization *
Culture, science, and power do not flow in the same hands. Developing your Civilization allows you to advance in both cultural and intellectual terms. Players with high ratings in Advanced Civilization will have incredible new ideas to use, based on the year they have advanced into.

In order to determine the number of years a player advances during a turn, you must spend a certain amount of PL. The chart below shows how many years you advance for a particular PL expenditure. All players begin with their society being considered that of the year 1500.

Civilization advancement
1PL = 1 year
3 PL = 2 years
6 PL = 3 years
10 PL = 4 years
15 PL = 5 years
21 PL = 6 years
28 PL = 7 years
36 PL = 8 years
45 PL = 9 years
55 PL = 10 years
x (1/2x + 0.5) = PL investment required
Where x = the number of years of advancement 

After a certain number of years have been advanced, a player may choose to take a research feat. The first level in each feat only takes 10 years to reach. All following levels require an additional 10 years of research.

The Schools are the most important aspect of advancing your civilization. All of the schools are detailed below.

Biology
Taking Biology as a Research Feat provides your Power with a bonus related to medicine and healing. Powers with the highest ratings in biology can learn how to truly remove taint; something that magic alone is not able to do, without destroying the mind or the body of the subject. Research into Biology is both magical and mundane. Some of these powers are beneficial for certain players, while being pointless for others.

1st Rank: Your Power gains 5% taint resistance. Your power also gains 10% resistance against common diseases, like the flu.
2nd Rank: Your power gains 10% taint resistance. Your power also gains 20% resistance against common diseases.
3rd Rank: Your power gains 15% taint resistance. Your power also gains 30% resistance against common diseases.
4th Rank: Your power gains 20% taint resistance. Your power also gains 40% resistance against common diseases.
5th Rank: Your power gains 25% taint resistance. Your power also gains 50% resistance against common diseases. Your Power also gains 10% resistance against uncommon diseases, like the plague.
6th Rank: Your power gains 30% taint resistance. Your power also gains 60% resistance against common diseases. Your Power has 20% resistance against uncommon diseases.
7th Rank: Your power gains 35% taint resistance. Your power also gains 70% resistance against common diseases. Your power has 30% resistance against uncommon diseases.
8th Rank: Your power gains 40% taint resistance. Your power also gains 80% resistance against common diseases. Your power has 40% resistance against uncommon diseases.
9th Rank: Your power gains 45% taint resistance. Your power also gains 90% resistance against common diseases. Your power has 50% resistance against uncommon diseases, and 10% resistance against magical disease (like red-death).
10th Rank: Your power gains 50% taint resistance. Your power also gains immunity against common diseases, 60% resistance against uncommon disease, and 20% resistance to magical disease.

Earth Science
Earth Science involves geology, physics, construction, chemistry, and other sciences in the IR. Research into this field is both magical and mundane. The benefit of this research is that your power gains additional Industrial Rating Points, allowing some powers to both research, and build up their IR rating at the same time.

Note: These affects stack.
1st Rank: Your power gains 1 point of IR for each territory with at least 1 point already. 
2nd Rank: Your power gains 2 points of IR point of IR for each territory with at least 1 point already.
3rd Rank: Your power gains 2 points of IR point of IR for each territory with at least 1 point already.
4th Rank: Your power gains 3 points of IR point of IR for each territory with at least 1 point already.
5th Rank: Your power gains 3 points of IR point of IR for each territory with at least 1 point already.
6th Rank: Your power gains 3 points of IR point of IR for each territory with at least 1 point already.
7th Rank: Your power gains 4 points of IR point of IR for each territory with at least 1 point already.
8th Rank: Your power gains 4 points of IR point of IR for each territory with at least 1 point already.
9th Rank: Your power gains 4 points of IR point of IR for each territory with at least 1 point already.
10th Rank: Your power gains 4 points of IR point of IR for each territory with at least 1 point already.

Mathematics
The Field of Mathematics is a great field to use if you want to gain years of advancement quickly. This research is solely mundane, providing you with greater and greater wealth of knowledge.

1st Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.
2nd Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.
3rd Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.
4th Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.
5th Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.
6th Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.
7th Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.
8th Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.
9th Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.
10th Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.

Astronomy
Astronomy goes beyond the stars to include the study of divine power. Players who focus on this field will gain the ability to grant their armies the ability to know when and if an attack is coming. Though this protection is only triggered moments before an attack, it makes players who focus on this field resistant to surprise attacks. This research is both Magical and Mundane.

Note: This concerns actual attacks, not attacks committed by NPCs, PCs and other 1-man armies.
1st Rank: Your power gains a 10% (rather than the usual 5%) chance to know a surprise attack is coming, or if a player is spying on your power. There is also a passive bonus to espionage provided through this information.
2nd Rank: Your power gains a 15% insight.
3rd Rank: Your power gains a 20% insight.
4th Rank: Your power gains a 25% insight.
5th Rank: Your power gains a 30% insight.
6th Rank: Your power gains a 35% insight. 
7th Rank: Your power gains a 40% insight.
8th Rank: Your power gains a 45% insight.
9th Rank: Your power gains a 50% insight.
10th Rank: Your power gains a 55% insight.

Agriculture
Agriculture improves your powers ability to support a large army. Normally you must have an IR score of at least 1/5th of your total PL in order to feed your army. If your army is not fed, regular army units will drop out of your army (from your weakest and least experienced units first), reducing your total PL to suitable levels. Advancing your agriculture reduces the risk of having starvation, by improving the amount of food you can create. Normally each IR point supplies 5x its value in food, but as you improve agriculture, this becomes a non-issue. Research into this is both magical and mundane.

1st Rank: Your Agriculture score is 6x your total IR.
2nd Rank: Your Agriculture score is 7x your total IR.
3rd Rank: Your Agriculture score is 8x your total IR.
4th Rank: Your Agriculture score is 9x your total IR.
5th Rank: Your Agriculture score is 10x your total IR.
6th Rank: Your Agriculture score is 11x your total IR.
7th Rank: Your Agriculture score is 12x your total IR.
8th Rank: Your Agriculture score is 13x your total IR.
9th Rank: Your Agriculture score is 14x your total IR.
10th Rank: Your Agriculture score is 15x your total IR. 
* Artifacts *
Artifacts are created through expenditure of resources. Using the Epic Level Handbook, the following cost tables were created.

Offensive Bonus Costs
+1 Character Bonus = 720,000 gold
+2 Character Bonus = 980,000 gold
+3 Character Bonus = 1,280,000 gold
+4 Character Bonus = 1,620,000 gold
+5 Character Bonus = 2,000,000 gold
+1 Army Bonus = 5,120,000 gold
+2 Army Bonus = 5,780,000 gold
+3 Army Bonus = 6,480,000 gold
+4 Army Bonus = 7,220,000 gold
+5 Army Bonus = 8,000,000 gold

Defensive Bonus Costs
+1 Character Bonus = 360,000 gold
+2 Character Bonus = 490,000 gold
+3 Character Bonus = 640,000 gold
+4 Character Bonus = 810,000 gold
+5 Character Bonus = 1,000,000 gold
+1 Army Bonus = 2,560,000 gold
+2 Army Bonus = 2,890,000 gold
+3 Army Bonus = 3,240,000 gold
+4 Army Bonus = 3,610,000 gold
+5 Army Bonus = 4,000,000 gold

Artifacts are created by spending the PL you generate from your IR scores. You should inform the moderator if you are creating an artifact before the turn begins. Players can ask for different variations from those listed here, and the Mod will supply you with a relatively accurate cost.

Artifacts can be created Long-term or Short-term depending on the resources available. Your investments into artifacts are totaled for the lists, but what you created or are creating is not listed. 
* Epic Magic *
Epic spells are loosely based on the Epic Level Handbook for them. All spells are subject to DM discretion. If you don’t know how to create an epic spell using the rules, just describe something you want to do with magic and a player or the moderator should be available to help you create your spell.

Your total investment in Epic Magic is listed in the lists, and will be totaled. No other player will know what you are researching, simply that you did some research the previous turn.

Your Power can cast epic spells based on your PL. The Chance that an epic spell will succeed is based on your total PL. If a player has a PL of 200, then they have a 100% chance to cast any Epic Spells up to a DC of 200. Also, you can only cast your Epic spell 1/turn per 100 PL you control. This limits the use of epic spells, but allows a player to create spells with DCs of incredible magnitude and allows for some amazing affects. Mitigating factors are subject to DM approval (time factors are more likely to be allowed than others, subject to discretion).


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 31, 2002)

*Creating a Power *

*Definition of Terms *
There are many different terms that are used in the IR. Only two of these terms are exclusive and not easily understood for their meaning.

1)	Industrial Rating (IR): Your score in this category represents the development of a family, clan, city, or province.

2)	Power Level (PL): Every significant unit a player commands has at least one rank in this score. This score represents the combat strength in every army, hero, and god in Rokugan.

*Example of Creating a Power *
Every player in the Industrial Revolution has some kind of influence on the game, and most of this influence comes from the powers that player claims.

1)	Making a Normal Claim: The lists post (the first post in every thread) contains a variety of different powers to claim. To make a normal claim, you simply need to post that you are doing so. For example, here is a claim for a clan:



> I, Creamsteak, claim the following territories:
> 
> Mantis Clan
> Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 4 : IR 5
> ...




2)	Making a Custom Claim: Not every single power in Rokugan is on the lists. In order to do that, the lists would have to nearly double in length. Also, many players want to create their own groups and powers in the game. In order to do this they simply need to make a custom claim.



> I, Creamsteak, would like to create the following power,
> 
> William Ronald (Commoner 1) PL 1
> If possible, William will have the ability to write speeches at a rate of 1/day, these speeches may or may not affect the game, but in general are well written, and add some kind of flavor to the IR.



Note: William Ronald was a player in the 3rd IR, and wrote many speeches that influenced the game.

3)	Dropping a Claim: Sometimes you make mistakes, it happens to EVERYBODY. Also, sometimes you want one thing more than another. If this is the case, you can drop your claim. To drop a claim, just tell somebody.



> I, Creamsteak, will drop the following Custom Power:
> 
> Sanctus Punitor (Male High Elf, Paladin 45/Ranger 45) PL 17



Note: Sanctus Punitor was my PC in the 3rd IR.

*Characters and Levels *
Every Player in the Industrial Revolution has a character. Characters can be leaders, but they do not have to be. A character represents your style and attitude of playing the game. Most players also have many Non-Player characters (NPCs) that have slightly less influence on the campaign.

1)	Player Characters (PCs): Player characters, and the players that play them, are the most influential things on a campaign. Through these people, we play. Player Characters are exceptional individuals that can do more than any other type of unit in the IR. They have the ability to move about freely, traveling through the fastest means possible, such as teleportation and pass-wall spells. PCs are also insured for life. They can be wounded, injured, and disgraced, but they are protected from death, imprisonment, subversion, and similar acts.

2)	Non-Player Characters (NPCs): Other important and powerful individuals exist I Rokugan. Some of these individuals play a direct roll in the game. These members of clans and other groups that are going to be part of the IR are called NPCs. NPCs have the abilities of a Player Character, but are definitely not insured. 

3)	Gaining Levels: PCs and NPCs are rated in power based on their character level. Any character of 10th level that is considered a PC or NPC has a power level of 1 point. Every additional 5 levels a PC or NPC gains an additional Power Level. Characters gain levels for good Role-playing and Victories. Role-Playing Levels are subject to the opinions of other players and the moderator, but are still quite ample.  Combat awards are based on the difficulty of a fight, and the amount of PL that an NPC destroys.

* Actions to take before a Turn *

* Templates *
Every turn, before the actual day it begins, every player fills out a simple form and submits it to the moderator. This form shapes your Powers turn, and is the basis for beginning a turn in the IR.

Template Sample 


> Player Name: Creamsteak
> Player Character: Sanctus Punitor
> 
> Industrialization: 15 PL
> ...




* Long Term Actions *
Some actions cannot be completed in one turn (1 year). These actions are considered long-term and should be shown to the moderator before a turn begins. These actions may involve long-term PL investment, and are mostly subject to player creativity and player dedication.

* Actions to take During a Turn *

* In Character Actions *
Role-playing posts are considered IC actions. These actions make the IR a role-playing game, and give the game it’s creative feeling. Post In-Character reactions as often as you can, but don’t try and rush yourself. Players are willing to wait for you to get around to a response.

* Preparations *
Reinforcing a castle, distracting your enemies, starting to research the source of the gods’ divinity, and all other things that are considered preparations for something, should be posted to the boards, unless it is secret from other players. If it is secret, email the moderator to take your acts into consideration. Some of these actions can be taken before a turn actually begins, but most of them fall under “Actions to take During a Turn.”

* Taking Actions *
Raiding a fortress, stealing an artifact, starting combat, and similar acts that directly affect other players are considered to be actions you must take during a turn. These actions should always be posted, and clearness helps.

* Enjoying the Game *
The world is yours to make it. Enjoy the game, because you have just as much control over it as everyone else. This game is about truly being able to role-play on an epic scale, without all the extra rules that can get in the way. This is the home of the uber-munchkin, the drama-queen, the fearless samurai, and the loyal ally. This is your world to make it, I will try and make that as true as I can. –Creamsteak

* How Combat Works *

* Surprise Rounds *
The surprise round occurs if a player truly attacks out of nowhere. Everyone has a 5% chance of avoiding this (improvable through research) and PCs are immune. During a surprise round, only one side makes attack rolls, and the opposing side rolls defense.

* 1st Normal Round*
During a normal round, two or more powers are involved in a fight. The moderator rolls one 6-sided die as an attack and a defense for every PL that is involved. Any roll of 6 or greater results in an attack. Next, both sides roll defense. All rolls of 6 or greater count as a defense, and blocks attack on a 1 for 1 basis. However, attack rolls that are higher than 6 require a defense that is higher than 6. 

* 2nd Normal Round (and others)*
The moderator gives a summary without actually stating any numbers for either player. After a summery is made, players can continue to fight it out, change their style and tactics, retreat, or anything else they can really do. Damage is dealt, and if the players continue to battle, the moderator will roll again.

*Combat as a Whole *
Sometimes having specific targets, like certain NPCs, PCs, cities, and castles can aid your side. These specifics are taken into account, and the moderator takes these things into consideration. The more thought out a plan, the better the results.

*Combat Statistics *

* Attack Rolls *
Attack rolls, and attack bonuses are used to score damage on your opposition. Simply enough, getting good attack rolls is important to destroying someone else’s army. The minimum roll to get a successful attack is 6, meaning that normal armies score hits about 1/6th of the time, unless in the presence of a great leader, artifact, or some kind of encouragement or equipment that gives them an improved fighting capacity is there. Player characters get an automatic +3 attack bonus, and NPCs get an automatic +2 attack bonus.

* Defense Rolls [Size]*
Defense rolls, and defense bonuses are used to reduce the damage of another player’s attack. The minimum roll to get a successful defense is 6, meaning that normal armies defend 1/6th of the time, unless there is something in their presence that permits them better defense, like a castle, artifact, fighting alongside a great leader, or some other kind of improvement. PCs get an automatic +3 defense, and NPCs get an automatic +2 defense.

*Special Circumstances *
Traps, Castle Walls, Artifacts, and unique circumstances or strategies are reflected in a battle. The moderator takes anything that is known, and can affect a battle, under consideration. Shadowlands powers are under the constant special circumstance that they are able to taint many people that they kill, gaining a 5% chance of subverting any PL that they damage. The Nezumi, are immune to that subversion, and are quite capable of fighting against it. These are the things that affect the game that are not as simple as +x/+x, and these can have far more drastic affects.

*Favorable and Unfavorable Conditions *
Sometimes battles are worse for reasons that are not simply attributed to plotting and combat. A rainstorm on a combat day can make battle muddy, and almost impossible for different units. Earthquakes can cause catastrophic casualties to troops on both sides. Favorable and Unfavorable conditions play a role in the game, and sometimes these things are unavoidable.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 31, 2002)

Crab: +1/+1 against the Shadowlands
Crane: Double Attacks during surprise rounds
Dragon: -25% to artifact construction costs
Fox: +20% to espionage and +20% to counter espionage
Lion: +1 PL per territory per turn (minimum IR of 1 required)
Mantis: -20% to costs for Advancing your Industrial Ratings
Monkey: ????
Nezumi: Immune to taint, +0/+1 against Shadowlands
Phoenix: -25% to epic spell costs
Scorpion: +20% to Diplomatic Subversion and +20% to Espionage
Unicorn: Attack of Opportunity against retreating foes
Shadowlands: 10% chance to subvert defeated enemies
Bloodspeakers: +20% to Diplomatic Subversion and -10% to costs for creating an epic level spell


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 31, 2002)

Rolling 6 13 sided dice for the lottery...

1,8,6,12,5,12,   

Creamsteak: +10
Knight Otu: +10
Lichtenhart: +10
Serpenteye: +10
Tokiwong: +20

Done and set... brings new PL caps to what I will mark on the lists relatively soon.

Note: If anyone wants to drop their cap any (player with over 170 might consider it, otherwise I recommend most people maintain whatever advantage they can have) you can direct it to anyone with a cap below 150, or you can let it slide to the lottery.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 31, 2002)

Xeriar said:
			
		

> *I get the feeling you have all 70+ books for L5R too  *



Not quite, but I do have most.  With luck I'll get the Way of the Shugenja book in the next day or so.

Making an Atlas of Rokugan would be a pretty major task with everything that has gone on.  So many characters, let alone everything else.  Starting with the Clan Wars you could certainly take a group to epic level by the time you got to the current Four Winds sotryline.



			
				Xeriar said:
			
		

> *The thing about Unicorn meishado is that it can play with blood without being maho.  The kansen see this, and further the temptation...  One stigma for another, since once someone uses meishado, the normal kami will no longer speak with them. *



I wouldn't go quite this far.  Unless Way of the Shugenja changes this, it's not been mentioned in the d20 books at all.  From Way of the Unicorn 116-117 is simply states:  "Finally, shugenja who use meishodo are invoking power from a metaphysical system that is not native to Rokugan.  For whatever reason, whenever meishodo shugeenja try to use traditional Rokugani magic all target numbers are increased by 5."

So it becomes more difficult rather than impossible.  A change from the original L5R system.  Magic of Rokugan barely touches on this so i'm curious if it was done out more in WotSh.



			
				Xeriar said:
			
		

> *The Dragon clan is now unclaimed as well.
> 
> I would recommend that you choose either the Monkey or the Hare clan for your purposes.
> 
> ...



The Hare survived, actually.  L5R released a series of modules where you help the heir to the Hare survive and other stuff happens.  They were 'destroyed' by the Scorpion, but they got better.

And if you want a good example of an inside joke in the Rokugan d20 book check out the Fuzake family of the Monkey.  



> Page 193, Creation of the Monkey Clan.
> Shortly thereafter, a remarkable Yasuki named Garou (who had become a loyal follower of Toku during the Clan War) is also granted the Fuzake family name.  This is mostly due to the Doji, who found his tireless efforts to tend the wounded and bring humor to the Empire during the war inspiring.  Fuzake Garou swears fealty to Toku and joins the fledgling Monkey Clan.




Evidently Rich had no idea they were going to be added to the book, it was his two partners playing a little joke on him.  First that Fuzake Garou was Toku's sidekick, since Toku was a much joked about whipping boy for many L5R players.  Secondly, because Fuzake Garou was the main character of Rich Wulf's humorous fan fiction Rokugan 90210, and he had no idea they were planning to add Garou to Rokugan for real.  That's your Rokugan trivia for the day.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 31, 2002)

Black Omega's Rokugan 90210 post brought back memories...  I really should have finished this -years- ago...

Come out Uona, don't let it wait,
You Phoenix girls start much too late
Ah but sooner or later it comes down to fate
You might as well, will be the one

Well they showed you some scrolls and told you to pray,
They built some a temple and locked them away,
Ah but they never told you the power you pay,
For things that you might have done...

Only the pure die young
That's what I said
Only the pure die young
Only the pure die young

You might have heard we're a dangerous crowd,
We ain't too pretty, we ain't too proud,
We might be laughing a bit too loud,
Ah but that never hurt me none

So come on Uona, show us a sign,
Open a scroll we'll throw you a line,
Those paper-thin walls you're hiding behind,
Still let in the sun...

Darling only the pure die young
I tell you only the pure die young
Only the pure die young

You got a nice orange dress
And a party on your gempukku
You've got a brand new soul,
Mmm and a mon of gold
But Uona they didn't give you
Quite enough information
You can count on us,
To help you free those scrolls from dust,
And they say there's  Meido for those who will wait,
Some say it's better but we know it ain't

I'd rather laugh with the tainted
Than cry with the kami
The fallen are much more fun

You know that only the pure die young
I tell you only the pure die young
Only the pure die young

You said your sensei told you
All we could give you was a reputation
Ah he never cared for us
But did he make a spell for us?

Come out, come out, come out Uona
Don't let us wait,
You Phoenix girls start much too late,
Sooner or later it comes down to fate,
You might as well, will be the one,
You know that only the pure die young
Tell you baby
You know that only the pure die young

---

Apologies to Billy Joel, 

- Shiba Yugure


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 31, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> Not quite, but I do have most.  With luck I'll get the Way of the Shugenja book in the next day or so.




That coming out already?
Must get my grubby little hands on it.



> Making an Atlas of Rokugan would be a pretty major task with everything that has gone on.  So many characters, let alone everything else.  Starting with the Clan Wars you could certainly take a group to epic level by the time you got to the current Four Winds sotryline.




I know, that's why I want help, damnit   All I'm missing are a dozen or so Imperial Heralds.  I've even ordered two of the Thousand Years of Darkness packages 

Basically though I want to scan in one of the good maps (from the 2e or d20 L5R/Rokugan book) and use that to make a full scale map, with every village and region in any book yet listed 

Then go write up the personalities.



> I wouldn't go quite this far.  Unless Way of the Shugenja changes this, it's not been mentioned in the d20 books at all.  From Way of the Unicorn 116-117 is simply states:  "Finally, shugenja who use meishodo are invoking power from a metaphysical system that is not native to Rokugan.  For whatever reason, whenever meishodo shugeenja try to use traditional Rokugani magic all target numbers are increased by 5."




Ahh right, I forgot that most spells are just more difficult.  But they are still unable to cast Sense, Commune or Summon right?



> So it becomes more difficult rather than impossible.  A change from the original L5R system.  Magic of Rokugan barely touches on this so i'm curious if it was done out more in WotSh.




Phoenix need more advanced shugenja schools! 



> The Hare survived, actually.  L5R released a series of modules where you help the heir to the Hare survive and other stuff happens.  They were 'destroyed' by the Scorpion, but they got better.




Woohoo!
But what if your party did manage to save the Usagi? 



> Evidently Rich had no idea they were going to be added to the book, it was his two partners playing a little joke on him.  First that Fuzake Garou was Toku's sidekick, since Toku was a much joked about whipping boy for many L5R players.  Secondly, because Fuzake Garou was the main character of Rich Wulf's humorous fan fiction Rokugan 90210, and he had no idea they were planning to add Garou to Rokugan for real.  That's your Rokugan trivia for the day.




I knew those names were familiar...  I got inspired from them (See previous post


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2002)

Kalanyr relinquished the Har clan, can I snag some of them up?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 31, 2002)

I'll need Kal to confirm this...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 31, 2002)

K, I have Kal's confirmation.

I'll switch the claims in the lists.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 31, 2002)

Creamsteak: about the immunities to scrying, if the mask did prevent all scrying (including sollir's) could it still have the specifics that I included? (affects nearby NPC's, counter-scrying, misleading images, etc.)


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 31, 2002)

you lose the +6 defense,

But basically any small actions based around your PC would be completely immune to scrying by sollir. Possibly you can mislead him, depending on what he was scrying for.

If he was scrying for your PC, you can't mislead him to believe your somewhere else.

If he was scrying a certain location, he couldn't find your PC there, but he would see the location normally, and any major changes there.

If he was scrying for "important events" or any kind of action, you could mislead him...

does that make sense?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 31, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *Not quite, but I do have most.  With luck I'll get the Way of the Shugenja book in the next day or so.
> *



*
I seem to have gotten it early? I've bought it some time ago and intended to discuss some things in it, but forgot it.
If you already have it, what do you think about the Tsuno magic?




			I wouldn't go quite this far.  Unless Way of the Shugenja changes this, it's not been mentioned in the d20 books at all.  From Way of the Unicorn 116-117 is simply states:  "Finally, shugenja who use meishodo are invoking power from a metaphysical system that is not native to Rokugan.  For whatever reason, whenever meishodo shugeenja try to use traditional Rokugani magic all target numbers are increased by 5."

So it becomes more difficult rather than impossible.  A change from the original L5R system.  Magic of Rokugan barely touches on this so i'm curious if it was done out more in WotSh.
		
Click to expand...


I don't remember reading anything on this, but then again, I concentrated more on the Phoenix chapter. *


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: The Rokugan IR (Thread 4)*



			
				creamsteak said:
			
		

> Artifacts
> *	Name or Title of the Artifact	*
> Kalanyr
> Staff of the Trickster (+3/+3) Character Bonus
> ...




Sorry to be so nit-picky, but the artifacts section is still missing the Katana of Fire.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 31, 2002)

Creamsteak could you remove the hare NPCs  from my list. I need an accurate evaluation of my PL to start claiming again. And could you remove the 10 PL for the immunity to scrying for my PC artifact too please?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 31, 2002)

Give me 10 minutes to do it, I'm updating my signature... I have to figure out how to turn my picture into a Link for the IR.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 31, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Give me 10 minutes to do it, I'm updating my signature... I have to figure out how to turn my picture into a Link for the IR. *



If I recall correctly, you have to put the image tag into the URL tag ... not 100% sure, though.

I like the picture, btw! 

Edit: Seems that you were faster.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 31, 2002)

Gawk at my new and improved Sig... you will all recognize my true saiyan birthright to kick ass and constantly beat the crap out of anyone and anything... now with swords.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 31, 2002)

I *Believe* the corrections are done... double check for me as usual.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 31, 2002)

I don't know about anyone else, but I think Sollir has something in-the-works that is similar in style.

We should try one last throw at recruitment before we start...


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 31, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Gawk at my new and improved Sig... you will all recognize my true saiyan birthright to kick ass and constantly beat the crap out of anyone and anything... now with swords. *



Nothing wrong with swords, Future Trunks used a sword.

Good job, the sig looks very cool.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 31, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *I Believe the corrections are done... double check for me as usual. *



There is another problem with the artifact section - Isawa's Helm is still giving a +3/+3 character bonus, where it should give a +0/+6 bonus. I even quoted the error. I am so blind, I am so blind!


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 31, 2002)

Look again... you were seeing things...

[under-his-breath]maybe he won't notice...[/breath]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 31, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Look again... you were seeing things...
> *



If I am blind and I am seeing things, does that mean that my perception of the Void s flawed?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 31, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *
> If I am blind and I am seeing things, does that mean that my perception of the Void s flawed? *




The short answer is No... but the long answer is Yes.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 31, 2002)

Kalanyr - PL 140 /140 
Player Character 
Redfur, Kitsune Druid 20 Honour 2 Alignment: Chaotic Good PL 3 

Artifacts 
Staff of the Trickster (+6/+0) Character Bonus 
Tricksters Cloak (+0/+6) Character Bonus and Complete Scrying Immunity 

Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups 
Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 4 : IR 5
Chikushudo, Realm of Animals (Druid/Honor 2) Daimyo Kitsune Redfur (Druid 20) PL 10 : IR 28
Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals,Beasts and Kitsune) Daimyo: Fastclaw PL 4 : IR 5
Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals, Beasts and Tanuki) Daimyo: Trals PL 4 : IR 5
Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals, Beasts and Tanuki) Daimyo: Thresl PL 4 : IR 5
Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals,Beasts and Bakeneko) Daimyo: Inaja PL 4 : IR 5
Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals,Beasts and Bakeneko) Daimyo: Iniji PL 4 : IR 5
Namide Province PL 5 : IR 1
Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger) PL 15 : IR 10 
Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors) PL 15 : IR 10 
Rintem Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Okuan Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Miya Estates Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Emonji Province Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Ashai Province PL 5 : IR 1 

Non-Player Characters 
Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 1
Fastclaw, Male Kitsune Ranger 14 (Chaotic Good) PL 1
Kitsune Imagi Female Fox Shugenja 14 (Chaotic Good) PL 1
Kitsune Wilja Female Fox Ranger 5/Foxlord 9 (Neutral Good) PL 1 
Izi, Male Third Whisker Nezumi Sorceror 6/Ratling Shaman 8 PL 1 (Chaotic Good) 
Te'Tik'Kir Crippled Bone Nezumi Sorceror 7/Ratling Shaman 10 (Chaotic Good) PL 2 
Sparrow Clan Champion: Suzume Yogaski Samurai 14 PL 1 (Lawful Good) 
Ixai Nezune, Overseer of the Imperial Provinces (Courtier 13/Ranger 1) PL 1 (Lawful Good) 
Iniji , Female Bakeneko Wu-jen 14 PL 1 (Chaotic Good)
Inaja ,Male Bakeneko Rogue 6/Sorceror 8 PL 1 (Chaotic Good)
Thresl Male Tanuki Fighter 4/Sorceror 10 PL 1(Chaotic Good)
Trals Female Tanuki Fighter 4/Barbarian 2/Frenzied Berzerker 8 PL 1 (Chaotic Good)


Territories in the South East of Rokugan 
Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox) PL 1 : IR 1 
Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace) PL 6 : IR 4 
Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox) PL 3 : IR 0 
Otosan Uchi (Capital) PL 4 : IR 5 
Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 
Aketsu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3 
Higashi Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Minawa Chushin (village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Musume (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Nishi Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
*Added*: * Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn) PL 1 : IR 0 

Apart from the peninsula of Dawn I claimed just then, the rest of this should be simple copy/paste.  Some of my non-hare NPCs disappeared so I've put them back in and 1 hare NPC still existed so I removed it.  Thanks for that creamsteak.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 31, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The short answer is No... but the long answer is Yes. *



That made everything clear.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 1, 2002)

Rules post and stuff is forthcoming... and an update... 10-30 minutes depending on stuff...


----------



## Black Omega (Aug 1, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *
> That made everything clear.  *



Yes, once you can hear silence and see what is not seen, you can handle anything.

Got Way of the Shugenja today, by the way.  For the d20 system at least, the only drawback to Meishodo  is a possible loss of honor.  EVen the L5R rules didn't seem to make any comment on it having a bad effect on other magic.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 1, 2002)

I think I added the important info... I edited some of the rules. You can read the edited stuff in the second post of this thread. The older stuff that still seems correct (I think) is located in the third box.

Some of the new stuff might be more wrong than usual... dunno.

I could use some 2nd opinions on things.


----------



## Black Omega (Aug 1, 2002)

And just because I want to say it someplace.  1,000 posts!  Woo!


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 1, 2002)

Good place to do it...

Anyone know the cheers song? If I only could have typed it into this post!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 1, 2002)

Creamsteak: Sounds great! I'll get rid of the +6 enchantment on the mask and replace it with the scrying immunity for PC and those in the vicinity.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey Creamsteak any chance you will update my forces with the new NPCs, the artifacts and the addiotional regions of the Hare?


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 1, 2002)

Figured, I would post my useless numbers and information for those still trying to figure out what to spend those last points on.

*Crab*
Total Generated from Troops PL:	19
Total Generated from Other PL:	36
Wasted Extra IR:	25

*Crane* 
Total Generated from Troops PL:	18
Total Generated from Other PL:	41
Wasted Extra IR:	17

*Dragon* 
Total Generated from Troops PL:	23
Total Generated from Other PL:	25
Wasted Extra IR:	20

*Fox	*
Total Generated from Troops PL:	27
Total Generated from Other PL:	22
Wasted Extra IR:	16

*Lion	*
Total Generated from Troops PL:	31
Total Generated from Other PL:	40
Total Generated from Advantage:           28
Wasted Extra IR:	23

*Mantis	*
Total Generated from Troops PL:	24
Total Generated from Other PL:	20
Wasted Extra IR:	15

*Minor Clans	*
Total Generated from Troops PL:	0
Total Generated from Other PL:	23
Wasted Extra IR:	10

*Pheonix	*
Total Generated from Troops PL:	15
Total Generated from Other PL:	31
Wasted Extra IR:	21

*Scorpion* 
Total Generated from Troops PL:	19
Total Generated from Other PL:	26
Wasted Extra IR:	23

*Unicorn* 
Total Generated from Troops PL:	26
Total Generated from Other PL:	44
Wasted Extra IR:	25

*Diagotsu* 
Total Generated from Troops PL:	0
Total Generated from Other PL:	1
Wasted Extra IR:	0

*Kyoso	*
Total Generated from Troops PL:	14
Total Generated from Other PL:	6
Wasted Extra IR:	6

*Blood Speakers* 
Total Generated from Troops PL:	2
Total Generated from Other PL:	4
Wasted Extra IR:	5


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 1, 2002)

*Crab* 
Total:	55

*Crane* 
Total:	59

*Dragon	*
Total:	48

*Fox* 
Total:	49

*Lion* 
Total:	99

*Mantis* 
Total:	44

*Minor Clans* 
Total:	23

*Pheonix* 
Total:	46

*Scorpion	*
Total:	45

*Unicorn* 
Total:	70

*Diagotsu* 
Total:	1

*Kyoso* 
Total:	20

*Blood Speakers* 
Total:	6


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 1, 2002)

Names for Darkwolf's NPC Onisu:

Settozai (Mantis), Onisu of Theft
Hakai (Phoenix), Onisu of Destruction
Yokubo (Crane), Onisu of Desire
Fushin (Scorpion), Onisu of Betrayal
Kyofo (Crab), Onisu of Fear
Nikushimi (Lion), Onisu of Hatred
Muchitsujo (Unicorn), Onisu of Chaos
Kanashimi (Dragon), Onisu of Sadness

Courtesy of the website link someone posted 

Also, Creamsteak-would you mind posting the rules for Taint in one of those rule posts?

Edit-My 2000th post!


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 1, 2002)

I'll make list adjustments and stuff later today... I have some things to accomplish first, then I'll take care of it.

Tokiwong,

I deleted Kal's Hare NPCs... maybe if either of you can refresh me on the info I can add them to the lists.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 2, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> Yes, once you can hear silence and see what is not seen, you can handle anything.*



That is my intention. 



> *
> Got Way of the Shugenja today, by the way.  For the d20 system at least, the only drawback to Meishodo  is a possible loss of honor.  EVen the L5R rules didn't seem to make any comment on it having a bad effect on other magic. *



Yes, the Horiuchi have conducted extensive research that proved successful:
Way of the Shugenja, page 74: "One of the Horiuchi's most remarkable breakthroughs was overcoming the 'barrier' between the gaijin magic and the native Rokugan practice of kami worship. In the past, those who had set themselves to the study of meishodo found themselves unable to cast magic by importuning the kami, and vice versa."
For those interested. 

On a side note, have you looked at the Shadowlands chapter, especially the Tsuno magic?


----------



## Black Omega (Aug 2, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *
> Way of the Shugenja, page 74: "One of the Horiuchi's most remarkable breakthroughs was overcoming the 'barrier' between the gaijin magic and the native Rokugan practice of kami worship. In the past, those who had set themselves to the study of meishodo found themselves unable to cast magic by importuning the kami, and vice versa."
> For those interested. *



Ah., good!  I'd overlooked that, somehow.  Skimming too much.

*



			On a side note, have you looked at the Shadowlands chapter, especially the Tsuno magic?
		
Click to expand...


* Yes, VERY interesting stuff.  The Tsuno are getting more and more interesting...I hope more is revealed on them soon.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 3, 2002)

Lists update added... taint rules and stuff forthcoming.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 3, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *Crab
> Total:	55
> 
> Crane
> ...




Huh... I'm thinking that Diagotsu should get raised to about 10 PL per turn before the game begins. He's at 1/3rd of everyone's strength (putting him around 15) and he's shadowlands so he should have a slightly lower IR, so expect me to raise it to 10. Blood speakers will likely be raised to about 25-30 and the same applies to Kyoso.

Minor clans makes me curious... as applied to Tokiwong. If his power isn't going to generate much IR I'll adjust it some. Also I'm sure it's right but it is odd that the Unicorn can generate almost as much PL in a year as the lion clan, which has the clan advantage... curious...

Also I'll need help developing a special ability for Tokiwong...

And has anyone heard from Tarrasque? I'm curious as to if something happened to him. No emails or posts on my end...

Also taint rules are forthcoming, and some stats will be adjusted to the new rules sectin on page 1. Not sure about how much else to say...

Don't forget I'm going to offer some turn 0 awards (noticable or not) to different players based on IC things they do.

Also, there is something called a portfolio for each player. Any time you take an action covered in your portfolio of 5 words, you get a bonus. These bonuses are secret, but an example would be: A player spends 250 PL to get an artifact and the artifacts name includes one of his portfolio words: so I'll award him a slight return of about 10% of the PL he spent at the beginning of the next turn.

Portfolios mostly are clan related, however some of the words are related to how that player played in the last IR, or how they are expected to play. 

I have a fake portfolio, that consists of 5 words as well.  Mine doesn't do anything... but it's there...

Also, tell me some opinions of all the extra rules I keep adding... are they detracting from the game or adding to it?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 3, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Also I'm sure it's right but it is odd that the Unicorn can generate almost as much PL in a year as the lion clan, which has the clan advantage... curious...*



Actually, this is due to the fact that probably Macbrea didn't consider Lion Clan's advantage and he spent more in artifacts and NPCs. I'm not that industrial power, I just happened to be lucky on the lottery.



> *Also I'll need help developing a special ability for Tokiwong...*




What about Immune to Diplomatic Subversion +0/+1 against Bloodspeakers?



> *Portfolios mostly are clan related, however some of the words are related to how that player played in the last IR, or how they are expected to play. *




Will TFO get a bonus every time he says "swarm"? 



> *Also, tell me some opinions of all the extra rules I keep adding... are they detracting from the game or adding to it? *



 So far everything's neat.  It could be interesting if you manage to work taint and honor in the same mechanic.


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 3, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Huh... I'm thinking that Diagotsu should get raised to about 10 PL per turn before the game begins. He's at 1/3rd of everyone's strength (putting him around 15) and he's shadowlands so he should have a slightly lower IR, so expect me to raise it to 10. Blood speakers will likely be raised to about 25-30 and the same applies to Kyoso.
> *



*

The reason his PL is so low is he has not army's which produce anything and only a village. This means that the 100 point artifact is basicly taking up his point. 




			Minor clans makes me curious... as applied to Tokiwong. If his power isn't going to generate much IR I'll adjust it some. Also I'm sure it's right but it is odd that the Unicorn can generate almost as much PL in a year as the lion clan, which has the clan advantage... curious...
		
Click to expand...



He is correct in that I didn't take into effect that lion clan should be producing about 20 more PL because of their advantage.  What is costing alot of us points is we purchased alot of items that are listed as  PL 10 IR 0.  This means that we are owning things that are very good for defending but can never be improved and do not produce anything....ever.  

Tokiwong isn't hurting at the moment because he still hasn't spent 45 of his 150 points. What he needs to do is buy the families that are those clans.  Without them its going to be very hard to hold the land. That would make it so that his army actually produces something.*


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 3, 2002)

*Lion	*
Total Generated from Troops PL:	31
Total Generated from Other PL:	40
Total Generated From Advantage:          28
Wasted Extra IR:	23

Total Generated PL: 99



Sorry, I missed their advantage. Wasn't taking that into effect.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 3, 2002)

> He is correct in that I didn't take into effect that lion clan should be producing about 20 more PL because of their advantage. What is costing alot of us points is we purchased alot of items that are listed as PL 10 IR 0. This means that we are owning things that are very good for defending but can never be improved and do not produce anything....ever.




Whoa... nother misinterpretation...

IR 0 means you can add IR to it normally. It just doesn't get IR from advancing your earth sciences, till you give it that 1 point. 5 PL at turn 1 will make all these territories IR 1.

IR 0 Represents a place that has the groundwork to build a new village or city at any point.

IR 1 Represents having enough of an industry to produce at least a small amount of power and gold each year.

Edit: About things with PL 10 IR 0... don't worry, even I have that kind of stuff... PL 20 IR 0 mountain range .


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 3, 2002)

Allright... latest count says that I have lotteried 210 PL out and we have 270 PL total invested in -10 PL stuff...

So check the 5th post in this thread and you will see the results of the new lottery... as soon as I'm done with them (5 minutes tops).


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 3, 2002)

New Claims for myself:

Kyuden Togashi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
Maigo no Samurai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
Yamasura (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 4, 2002)

*Ahh, power.*

___________
Lion 
Total Generated from Troops PL: 31
Total Generated from Other PL: 40
Total Generated From Advantage: 28
Wasted Extra IR: 23

Total Generated PL: 99
___________

Well, I don't really have anything to say at this point so I'm just stopping by to say hi and let you know I'm still in the IR.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 4, 2002)

Serpenteyes,

By luck of the draw you pulled another 10 PL together...

Also, I'm re-working tech a little... probably going to split the feats up into these categories:

Astronomy, Biology and Medicine, Mathematics, Physics; Geography, Mechanics, Engineering, Manufacturing 

And I'll have an advanced tech tree for powers that get past 1900 or 2000 (not decided yet...)

Physics, Force Fields, Biology, Computers, Sociology, Chemistry, Construction, Power


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 4, 2002)

The Obsidian Blade will instead grant its wearer automatic subversion as well as +0/+3, assuming the oni eye's +3/+0 works from long range


----------



## Lucias (Aug 4, 2002)

*I'm diving in!*

Hi, I'm joining! My first claim is Isawa Kujatsu Shugenja 8


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 4, 2002)

check and check...

Ok, I'm starting a new thread DO NOT POST TO IT UNDER PENALTY OF UTMOST STABAGE

That thread WILL BE the turn 0 thread when I say it is. For now it is the info thread. You can look at "mostly" finished rules, and look at "mostly" finished lists as they come up.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 4, 2002)

When you (refering to you, the person reading this right now) read this post:

Go over to the New Thread called the Turn 0 thread, and read as much of it as you can stomach.

Then Come back here, and post, to confirm AT THE LEAST that you have looked at that thread.


----------



## Xeriar (Aug 4, 2002)

Read it...

I don't know how to say this - this was not an easy decision, but I regret to inform I will be dropping my participation in this IR.

It is simply not a Rokugan I feel I want to get into, sorry.  I will continue to lurk etc. as Black Omega currently does, and maybe I can get to making a real atlas of Rokugan


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 4, 2002)

Heh... I was more looking for you to say that you didn't like it than to just drop out.

It was just a throw-together last night to see what people think about advanced tech rules. I'll wait for some more opinions before I make any decisions.


----------



## Xeriar (Aug 5, 2002)

It wasn't just the 'high tech' rules anymore than the fact that there were tech rules to begin with (this being an IR...)

I never liked Rokugan 2000, as much as I am impressed by the work that went into that.

There are a lot of other reaons, but I really don't feel like making a list.


----------



## Lucias (Aug 5, 2002)

I read it.  That's a lot to digest!

BTW, is Lucias (with an "A") not Lucius


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 5, 2002)

I have read it.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 5, 2002)

Same. Interesting looking.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 5, 2002)

I came. I read. I liked.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 5, 2002)

I read it. 

Xeriar: I hope that you don't drop out.  But of course, if you feel that you won't have fun ... 

Lucias: Another Phoenix player? Should be interesting!


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 5, 2002)

I'll make some changes to my claims:

First, Shiba Tsukune will become a NPC. My "new" PC will be Isawa Akahita.

Also, I would like to claim the following NPC:
Isawa Hochiu (Shu 7/Elemental Guardsman 10) Elemental Master of Fire - PL 2

Isawa Hochiu is an existing character in Rokugan. I hope I remembered his name correctly. 

Also, I would like to split the Elemental Legions into four PL 3 forces, if possible. That should take care of my new PL.


When do you accept e-mails with epic spells for your approval? I finally got the ELH, and have tried to develop a few epic spells that might be appropriate for the IR.

However, one spell that I have envisioned is not really possible, due to the non-existance of a spell seed. I want to ask you for approval of the seed here on the boards, so that anyone who might also want to use that seed is able to do so, if you approve of it. If you allow custom seeds, I will post it later today.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 5, 2002)

You kidding me? Email me, Email me... as long as you have something more than just an idea, that's great.

I like important info like the exact size a spell should be, if it should be permanent, if it should be engraved (so you can share it with other power), if it causes backlash to your own power, how long does it take to cast...

you know, the basics...

And yes, if a seed doesn't exist, there are still ways to work around it.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 5, 2002)

Read it and liked it.

Please Xeriar don't leave us! IRs usually end up being more about roleplaying than about tech.


----------



## Black Omega (Aug 5, 2002)

creamsteak on the other thread said:
			
		

> *Taint Rules *



I must agree with CS here.  Taint defintely rules.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 5, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> I must agree with CS here.  Taint defintely rules. *



Sollir would agree. Yes Taint rules still aren't done... not to mention a back-story to start the thing (or maybe you guys should each write some back story... afterall it is turn 0 coming up... hmmm).


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 5, 2002)

An e-maill with two spells will come soon, in the ELH format. 

The non-existant seed I am refering two is Magic Equipment, for temporary weapon and armor enhancements. Transform could be a work-around, though. I can post what I have worked out for the seed later if you are interested.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 5, 2002)

Of course... I'll just ponder and slice demons to pieces at the same time then...


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 5, 2002)

Here is it:

*Seed: Magic Equipment
Transmutation
Spellcraft DC:* 19
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 minute
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* One weapon, 50 projectiles or one armor touched
*Duration:* 20 hours
*Saving Throw:* Will negates (harmless, object)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (harmless, object)

You imbue the target objects with a +3 enhancement bonus, as though they had specifically created with the bonus via the Craft Magic (or Epic) Arms and Armor feat.
You can increase the enhancement bonus of the item by increasing the Spellcraft DC by +3 per +1 increase of the enhancement bonus.
Instead of utilizing a pure enhancement bonus, you can "pay" for special properties, such as flaming, normally by exchanging part of the enhancement bonus with the special ability (i.e. for flaming, you drop 1 point from the enhancement bonus), but you must increase the Spellcraft DC by +3 for doing so.
If the final equipment would be considered epic, multiply the Spellcraft DC by 2.
This seed can be applied to objects that normally have to remain non-magical for other seeds to function (such as Conjure), by increasing the Spellcraft DC by +5.
An epic spell using this seed cannot be made permanent.

I think it will need some more work, though.


----------



## Black Omega (Aug 5, 2002)

Hmm..what are seeds anyway?  Is this something I missed in the rules section?


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 5, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *Hmm..what are seeds anyway?  Is this something I missed in the rules section? *



They are the building blocks of Epic Spells. One of the posts lists the name and DC of the spell seeds given in the ELH.

For example, the Energy seed can be used to duplicate a Fireball effect. Add in the Animate Dead seed, and it could be used to animate all victims of the Fireball as skeletons.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 5, 2002)

Crunching your Epic Seed:

Hmm... DC actually is high for a non-permanent magic weapon spell seed... I'll use the rule from  the bottom of page 91.

Magic Weapon (1st Level): DC 14

K... that's a starter.

Then for each additional +1 of enhancement it would raise the DC by 2.

That's all you really need I would think. Because, creativity with other DC's will give you the tools to do the rest. Want +20d6 fire damage? Tie in the Energy: Fire DC.

This is fine as well: This seed can be applied to objects that normally have to remain non-magical for other seeds to function (such as Conjure), by increasing the Spellcraft DC by +5.

So keep that and the rest of your spell, just change the base DC and the enhancement bonus DC, and drop the stuff about other enhancements, because there are other ways to deal with them.

I hope that helps...


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 5, 2002)

> Crunching your Epic Seed:
> 
> Hmm... DC actually is high for a non-permanent magic weapon spell seed... I'll use the rule from the bottom of page 91.
> 
> Magic Weapon (1st Level): DC 14



Actually, I used Greater Magic Weapon and Magic Vestment for the DC, both 3rd level spells.
This is also where the +3 for every +1 bonus comes from.



> That's all you really need I would think. Because, creativity with other DC's will give you the tools to do the rest. Want +20d6 fire damage? Tie in the
> Energy: Fire DC.



Yes, I should have thought of this. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 5, 2002)

Have read it, works for me.  I will probably keep my ancient japanese culture as long as I can though.  Hmm, I seem to have forgotten to buy my Soshori Geshai Houses. Darn, something to strive for!


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 6, 2002)

Hi, creamsteak! 

I noticed a few errors and omissions in one of my epic spells. I'll send the errata (  ) later today, as well as two additional epic spells for approval.

A few questions regarding the rules:

What would be the possible benefit for having Divine Rank?

Would the reduction for artifact/epic spell costs granted by research stack with clan benefits?

How do figure out the chance for the successful casting an epic spell. I would assume that it is the percentage between your total PL and the DC of the epic spell? (for example, I have a total PL of 150, and want to cast a spell with a DC of 200, I have a change of 3/4 that it succeeds?)


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 6, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Hi, creamsteak!
> 
> I noticed a few errors and omissions in one of my epic spells. I'll send the errata (  ) later today, as well as two additional epic spells for approval.
> 
> ...




Good eye.

Divine Ranks provide a straight PL gain of point for point, and allow you to do things not normally possible for mortals (like casting genesis with a divine energy element in it, though you still would need an epic genesis spell for that to work). So basically what is it? A tool. If you have a portfolio, anytime something from that portfolio pops up, you automatically know about it. Things like that.

Yes, -% artifact things stack with clan bonuses. Same for epic spells.

You can cast 1 epic spell/turn per 100 PL you have. Spell failure is determined by PL. If your PL is 150 and you cast a DC 200 spell, you have a 50% failure chance. Subtract your total PL from the DC to determine the chance of a success.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 6, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> You can cast 1 epic spell/turn per 100 PL you have. Spell failure is determined by PL. If your PL is 150 and you cast a DC 200 spell, you have a 50% failure chance. Subtract your total PL from the DC to determine the chance of a success. *



I guess I was thinking too complicated!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 6, 2002)

Sow hi guys, just wanted to say hi from the too hot spain where the sun shines and the women are necked and plenty 

Just looked at the rules and seem fine. When I get back On later today I´ll readdem more carefully and maybe post something usefull.

When I get home I´ll do the serious work, rght now I´m just trying to give it all a thought between the looking at beautifull women andthe heavy massage duty I got here for the ladies 

Till alter dudes, and O´Creamy one, nice work!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 6, 2002)

Heh and respect for the swarm =] You don´t know my evil plans of world domination yet haha! The swarms wil rule here as well 

Nah, no swarms for this setting. But I got some plans already  And even a nice to goal to work to in the end and something to plan towards.

Now to work out some alliances  I got some plans what I want to get going in turn 0 and even a backup plan! That´s something I learned from last IR heh, if it aint going your way have something planned that goes directly opposite  (this includes doomsday devices and ways of genocide yes )

So when I get home expect the mails to start coming to 3 people here for whom I have a place in my grand design wahahaha!!!  

But I´ll be ready in a day when I get home and after we read the introduction from creamstake and some strange happening to get it all started  Curious to what he got cooked up to get us all in a mood to start stirring things up.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 7, 2002)

Greetings TFO,

And everyone: Taint Rules Beta are up in the Turn 0 Thread.


----------



## Lucias (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm getting really excited about the game, though I have only the faintest idea of an effective gameplay strategy (still kind of weak on the rules).  

Also, my info in my profiel was out of date so my current email and webpage are now posted if creamsteak or anyone else wishes to contact me


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 7, 2002)

Good to hear from you Forsaken! Good luck to you and your forces in whatever action they may take.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 7, 2002)

To past IRers... I was just thinking about this

The City of Union
The Union of Oerth

 Not like it's some great revalation, but it's an excuse to make a post.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 7, 2002)

ok guys, back at home


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 7, 2002)

Clickwhore heh


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 7, 2002)

Taint rules lookin' good.

Any certain date coming up on which we're gonna start at least turn 0?

Curious to what start you got cooked up


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 7, 2002)

This Thread contains the correct information for everyone to use the lists. Throughout the day I will be updating each rule with some patches I worked out.

Heh, TFO, welcome back.

About Xeriar and Tarrasque,

I'll send each one email. Please don't bulk up and mass email them as a group, I'll try once with each of them, and if they say they are not playing, we will delay the start up for possibly a single week while we try and get one or two new players.

One to fill the dragon clan or the crab clan slots.

The second player would either take tarrasques power, or the leftover clan slot.

If both of these fail... I'll make other preperations.

Lastly, Here are the results of the lottery (don't ask how it's so massive).

7,9,4,1,10,12,7,2,13,2

Creamsteak: +10 PL
Darkwolf: +20 PL
Festy Dog: +0 PL
Kalanyr: +10 PL
Knight Otu: +0 PL
Lichtenhart: +0 PL
Lucius: +20 PL
Macbrea: +0 PL
Serpenteye: +10 PL
Sollir: +10 PL
Tarrasque: +0 PL
The Forsaken One: +10 PL 
Tokiwong: +10 PL
Xeriar: +0 PL

New Lottery Results are in. Awards have been handed out. Everyone's new PL caps are set in This Thread


----------



## Xeriar (Aug 8, 2002)

As I stated, I am not playing.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 8, 2002)

Sorry to see you go Xeriar 


Changes to my list:
Daigotsu's Obsidian Blade (+3/+0) Character Bonus instead should be:

Daigotsu's Obsidian Blade Grants its wielder Automatic Subversion and a (+0/+3) Character Bonus

Also I drop:
Artifact Weapon (+3/+3) Character Bonus


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 8, 2002)

Allright, I got my reply from Xeriar.

He has good reasons for leaving, considering that he doesn't trust me to be fair (which is one reason that I believe is an important factor in any IR). He also doesn't like the freedom I give players in naming things and creating factions, which is how I like to play, and because he does not like the style of play of the moderator, he is right to leave as well.

It would be the same as in the 3rd IR... anyone that could not tolerate Dues ex Machina or Mixing campaign settings would not have enjoyed playing under Edena.

It will be Thursday Morning in just a few minutes. I assume everyone will not get too disenchanted because of the passing of time if I say the IR begins Tuesday morning. Late night monday I will post the Story write up, and open up the thread.

Turn 0 is a non-combat turn. Nothing but in character discussion really. It's when we see what direction to take this game. You do not need a template for turn 0. What you should do, is prepare any role-playing involving your own faction and the inards.

For instance, I am preparing Sanctus Togashi's revalation that he is the true new Daimyo of the Dragon Clan, and many other parts behind his plot, many of which will shape the way I play such a power.

If no player for the Crab Clan arrives... well let's just wait before I make a decision...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 8, 2002)

Yay finally +10 from the lottery heh!

(And I'm discussing with some people to get a player for the crab/dragon)

And Could you list the PL - IR ratings of armies?

Like PL 4 army has IR rating of ..? ect some kind of table. I have some use for that at the moment to be as efficient as possible


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 8, 2002)

AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH

MY 666TH POST

EVIL EEEVVVILLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gurdjieff (Aug 8, 2002)

*Me Me Me!*

I'll play the crabs, if still possible 
I'll be gone in a few secs, but I'll check it out tonight. Fear the Crab! Muhahar.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 8, 2002)

Wahahaha yes, finally found someone stupid enough to go and camp in front of the Shadowlands, wahahah!

Fear my persuasion powers


----------



## Gurdjieff (Aug 8, 2002)

Camping is one of my greatest skillz


----------



## Xeriar (Aug 8, 2002)

> He has good reasons for leaving, considering that he doesn't trust me to be fair (which is one reason that I believe is an important factor in any IR). He also doesn't like the freedom I give players in naming things and creating factions, which is how I like to play, and because he does not like the style of play of the moderator, he is right to leave as well.




Hey, it's your decision to post my reasons, I just had no real desire to cause a scene.  They make for stomachs-of-bad-bad-feeling-like-nautious.

And it seems that Venus is going to take my place - they might as well take my sheet and rename the PC, considering it's only missing Yugure Yama for Crab territories behind the Wall.


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 8, 2002)

You know....one day...one day I will actually get some points from these silly lotteries!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 8, 2002)

McBrae you were (are) also still on 0 bonus points? I thought you had 140 and some artifacts so you already were in the +PL devision IIRC 

And Creamsteak, are the "Portfolio words" public? Curious to what they are =] Since I dunno if I'm gonna play the same as last IR  well something like that =] But hard to match certain things.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 8, 2002)

Xeriar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey, it's your decision to post my reasons, I just had no real desire to cause a scene.  They make for stomachs-of-bad-bad-feeling-like-nautious.
> 
> And it seems that Venus is going to take my place - they might as well take my sheet and rename the PC, considering it's only missing Yugure Yama for Crab territories behind the Wall. *




I agree with your reasons quite a bit. I wouldn't have enjoyed playing if Edena was not trustworthy. I'm a player at heart afterall, and this is my first attempt at moderating. Your name will be added to the "Hall of Honor" at the beginning of every turn, along with Edena and Black Omega.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 8, 2002)

Hmm well I stalked Creamy with another mails "ala" Forsaken and when I get that reply and to some posts that were posted by me and others I'll redo my armies and fill my PL cap and prepare my intro =] 

Finally decided for 100% what my turn 1 action are going to supposed to be if all goes well (like that is gonna happen, most likely the intro is gonna screw everything up already knowing my plans and the DM's ).

But when I get my PL done and fille dup and armies redone I'm set to go =]

Just having to decide on which course of action I'll take... at the start.. hmmm I feel something brewing inside 

/me walks into the dark room while laughing maniacally "MUAHAHAHAHAHAH WAHAH MUHAHAHAHA" and then just before the dark gates shuts you pick up these words with a listen check of DC 20. "COME MINI ME OUR TIEM HAS COME!!"

HI CREAMY BTW  Posted before mine hehe edit edit


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 8, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *You know....one day...one day I will actually get some points from these silly lotteries! *




All loteries are drawn with the Roleplaying assistant... I'm amazed at the randomeness of the drawing myself. It seems like (I believe it's serpenteye) has drawn at least 5 lots from the lottery...


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 8, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *McBrae you were (are) also still on 0 bonus points? I thought you had 140 and some artifacts so you already were in the +PL devision IIRC
> 
> And Creamsteak, are the "Portfolio words" public? Curious to what they are =] Since I dunno if I'm gonna play the same as last IR  well something like that =] But hard to match certain things. *




Portfolio words are secret, but you can take another player's portfolio words, by demanding them.

If the player submits and gives up his words, then you gain the bonus for using them, unless you are me. If you are me, sadly despite your humerous and creative portfolio, you get no bonus, cause you cheated and read your own portfolio words .

I'll reveal everyone's words at the end of the IR.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 8, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Hmm well I stalked Creamy with another mails "ala" Forsaken and when I get that reply and to some posts that were posted by me and others I'll redo my armies and fill my PL cap and prepare my intro =]
> 
> Finally decided for 100% what my turn 1 action are going to supposed to be if all goes well (like that is gonna happen, most likely the intro is gonna screw everything up already knowing my plans and the DM's ).
> 
> ...




TFO, I got your second email, but not your first. You know why I could tell it was the second, because I had no clue what you were refering to...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 8, 2002)

For crying out loud, that was 2 pages long AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH

Later tonight I'll find the lust again to type a shorter version of it again. Hotmail#@%!%

=[


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 9, 2002)

Bluh to lame tonight and have to get up early tomorrow (driving lessons) so it'll have to wait to tomorrow.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 9, 2002)

I'll be waiting patiently...

Heh, less than a week till turn 0... I guess I should finish preperations


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 9, 2002)

Hi all! 

I e-mailed Tarrasque on Tuesday (before you said that we should not do so), and he said that he will return.

It is sad to see Xeriar go. 

Two more questions and a list change:

Do the reductions to epic spell and artifact costs apply to the PL cost or the gp cost. (I assume PL cost?)

Would you allow permanent spells to be turned to instantaneous spells for a high penalty?

For my claims, I want to do the following changes (The first was posted earlier, but I guess it got lost.)

Change Shiba Tsukune to a NPC, and turn Isawa Akahita into my PC.

Buy another Artifact (this time a custom one):
Sacrifice 10 PL to purchase the cloak Evading Tomorrow (+0/+2) character bonus with the Uncanny Escape ability. This cloak will be worn by Cho'tchac'chek.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 9, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Hi all!
> 
> I e-mailed Tarrasque on Tuesday (before you said that we should not do so), and he said that he will return.
> 
> ...




I got the same response from Tarrasque, and still expect him back.

Apply cost reduction directly to GP cost, to determine PL cost.

I'm considering it. (instantaneious penalty)

Noted your claims.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 9, 2002)

An e-mail should shortly be coming your way. (I'd bet you'll disallow at least one thing in it.)

In this e-mail I made an assumption on the instantaneous penalty that may or may not be too high, but I think the numbers are appropriate for what the spells do.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 9, 2002)

Mail sent, and this is the short version so I guess you'll be glad the first one didn't arrive =]


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 9, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Mail sent, and this is the short version so I guess you'll be glad the first one didn't arrive =] *



I think either your mail or mine will cause creamsteak to drop unconcious.

Edit: I'll soon be gone for the weekend. See you all on monday!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 9, 2002)

bubye =]


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 9, 2002)

I have a couple silly questions in relation to the tables that are written.  What exactly does the two following mean. 


                  2nd Rank: +2 IR/turn. 

Is that +2 wasted IR per turn?
Could be +2 IR to one provience? 
Or +2 across the board to all proviences?


Same could be asked about:

                  2nd Rank: +5 IR points.


Assuming that a provience is written like:

                 Shinda Province PL 5 : IR 1

This would mean that it would Produce 1 PL and have no wasted IR. 
                  Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12) PL 2  : IR 2

This would mean it would Produce 1 PL and have 1IR remaining. That one IR remaining doesn't have any use by what you have written. You cannot combine it with its neihbors wasted IR to help do something.  So, giving a bonus of +3 IR, doesn't seem to do anything.  I could be seeing this are wrong, but as written it doesn't seem to do anything.

Could you explain, what those spare IR points can be used for?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 9, 2002)

Offcourse it doesn't have any use... to make it more usefull you buy another point or invest your next turn into it to scale it up.. or just add it to some location that would let it reach a new level so you don't wast anything. Get my point?

Almost no IR rating are exactly a "precise level" of new +PL per turn. So why would what you got granted per turn should do that?

I think you get that much bonus PL per turn and can devide it however you want.


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 9, 2002)

That by the way made no sense.  As points lost are lost.   If you have IR points that cannot be applied to building up your PL you cannot save them from turn to turn.  You just don't have enough IR to produce more and your people shame at their work.  So, +2/IR per turn is saying more people shame because they aren't being applied to anything.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 9, 2002)

Then how are you ever gonna increase your IR ratings?

Or just on ways that you would achieve new levels and have no "overspendage" that would be stupid since if you overinvest to a not usefull level and invest the same amount a round later you would be up for example 3 levels instead of 2. 

And IR like I said, if you want to do it your way then just spend them (the IR points) in a way that you do make whole new levels. You can do that you know =]

And so you feel bad about all the IR values that don't match a exact new level of PL bonus per turn? I suggest counseling then =]

Since most ratings aren't precise levels already. Wonder how your people are mentally gona cope with this =] Personally I really don't care the higher a place it's IR value is over it's current level and wasting, the faster and cheaper I'm getting it to a new and higher level of PL per turn so you advance faster. Ever thought of that?

If you want to boost your IR values you'll have to spend the PL someday or invest the free bonusses you get. I see you are a very numerical person.. that's gonna hurt you this IR I'm afraid since you'll have big problems with alot of things that should go by numbers but get ruled on instead... So brace yourself.

And as in Civ advance, if you overspend PL on civ advance that does get saved since you advance 30.7 years for example and so you advance 30.7 years in the table and not 30.0 with .7 wasted.

IR ratings don't matter, you get their PL for free so what they overspend isn't really of an interest if you have distributed it as effeciently as you could already. So why bother about the rest? Doesn't sit in your way.


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 9, 2002)

I will give an example:

Scorpion				
Total Generated from Troops PL:	19	
Total Generated from Other PL:	26		
Wasted Extra IR:	22			


Total PL produced:	45


Means, I can spend the following:
Possible turn 0

Turn 0

Increase Hotei Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR	2  to  PL 6 : IR 3 (cost: 5 PL)
Increase Tochi Province PL 5 : IR 1 to PL 5 : IR 3 (cost: 10 PL)
Increase my Year from 1500 to 1506 - (cost: 21 PL)
Spend cash on artifact creation: 288,000 gps (9 PL)


That is my 45 spent.  Next turn I would now produce 47 PL. Because, I increased two of my proviences.  You will notice I would have lost 22 IR because they really didn't produce any more PL. They were spread throughout my lands and couldn't be applied toward anything.   

The question I had was in the year advancement table there are two examples that say +3 IR and +2 IR/turn. What exactly do those mean?   I mean without some reference they cannot be applied toward anything.


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 9, 2002)

I think we are talking slightly about two different things.  I wasn't worried about the fact a provience listed as:


PL 6 : IR 2   Produces 1 PL and wastes 1 IR


What I was asking is in the technology advancement table there are two different statements of +1 IR  and +1 IR/turn.  When we get to these points do we apply them to a provience?   Is one for that turn only and the other permanent?


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 9, 2002)

With the new PL lottery there is more PL to spend...

I claim the following:
----------------------------------------
Pekkle no Oni : PL 10 IR ?
Kyoso Elite Force : PL 10 IR ?
----------------------------------------
Leaves me with 7 PL.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 9, 2002)

No the +1 IR/ +1 PL is a one time effect that stacks with any other from that time on gained by more "feats".

The +1 IR / +1 PL /turn is everyturn you get that +XX PL/ IR until you advance enough years to get to the next level of advancement of that type and the +1/turn would increase to +3/turn from then on.

The +X amount is a one time thing that stacks with future things.

The +X amount/Turn is each turn again and also stacks with previous bonusses. So in other words the +x/turn is better and faster =]

But the +X amount for 1 increase should be higher or compensated with other bonusses from the feat advance table and I thought they did that quite well.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 9, 2002)

Damn u PL magnets! It justs keep flowing steadily towards you 

OR maybe there is some law at work here, more of something attacks more of its kind. Who knows but seems to apply to PL very well


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 9, 2002)

Thats ok, I have been stuck at 140/140 + 2 artifacts.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 9, 2002)

Sick I'm stuck at 140 or 150 or something + nothing ! 

That's the prob at low PL.. I have to spend it almost all to get all my legal territories and then what's left I can spend on a army which we all must have to defend ourselves and attack. No room for artifacts so my PC and NPC's stink and will just have to run =]


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 9, 2002)

Let's see if this help:

+5 PL/turn means that your power generates 5 PL every turn that can be spent on anything
+5 PL means you get 5 PL as a one time benefit
+5 IR/turn means you can distrubute 5 points of IR for free to whatever territories you choose every turn
+5 IR means that you can industrialize with 5 points as a one time bonus


A little confusion I see though:

In order to raise your IR you set aside military PL that you already have. If you have 140 PL and you set it aside to raise IR you get 28 IR points.

In order to raise your civilization you set aside military PL that you already have. If you have 55 PL and you set it aside to raise your civilization, you advance 10 years.

In order to buy artifacts or epic spells you actually spent PL that you generate that turn from IR. Think about it as gold. Your power at the end of a turn generates xPL x 36000 in gold pieces. You can buy 1 PL of military for each 36000 gold pieces you spend, or you can spend the money on artifacts.

That should help


----------



## Gurdjieff (Aug 9, 2002)

Hmmmmm, haven't had much time for the crab clan. Could you summarise the claimed (and unclaimed) stuff? Otherwise I'll hope to have finished my list tomorrow evening. If that's still OK


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 9, 2002)

I'm not an expert on what is claimed and unclaimed, but Xeriar has claimed almost everything behind the Kaiu wall belonging to the Crab Clan. I don't think your faction has any free PL to claim unless you drop something (unless you want to try claiming from scratch, which could get confusing).

....hmmm.......... I don't know what else I can say to help...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 9, 2002)

Cream got my mail this time? (haha I finally found the sense to back something up before sending it)

And it seems I have got all the rules interpreted the right way, so that post of yours was assuring


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 9, 2002)

Mark gewoon Xeriar zijn lijst copien en alleen wat aan PC's of NPC's of artifacts doen.......... Rest niet echt nodig sinds hij op 1 dingetje na alles van de crab heeft gekozen. Dus regios en provincien zijn allemaal al af..


----------



## Gurdjieff (Aug 9, 2002)

I'll just copy the already excisting list. Better lazy than tired ;x


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 9, 2002)

That's it mark, now we know you again  Starting to get worried 

SSBM style


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 10, 2002)

Mailed again creamy. 

(Forgot to backup :S Shiver)


----------



## Xeriar (Aug 10, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *I'm not an expert on what is claimed and unclaimed, but Xeriar has claimed almost everything behind the Kaiu wall belonging to the Crab Clan. I don't think your faction has any free PL to claim unless you drop something (unless you want to try claiming from scratch, which could get confusing).
> 
> ....hmmm.......... I don't know what else I can say to help... *




Aside from getting armies and NPC's, there isn't anything.  Yugure Yama is the only Crab Territory behind the wall held by someone else (Tarrasque), I left the Nodai province to Festy Dog.

The Kuni Wastes and Shiro Hiruma are both sortof 'inside' the Shadowlands, it's just that the horde is typically not organized enough to bother with Shiro Hiruma and the Kuni Wastes can no longer really be tainted.

Kyuden Hida is the mightiest fortress in the Empire, and could reasonably be escalated to a much higher PL:IR rating.

Beyond that, I just had NPCs from the books take armies according to the pattern.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 10, 2002)

I'll spend my 10 PL on

Taint Character Defense (+1 Bonus) to Staff of the Trickster, Automatic Subversion Character Defense (+3 bonus) to Staff of the Trickster and
Turning Character Defense (+2 Bonus) to Staff of the Trickster.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 10, 2002)

Sollir droped 10 PL from the Lottery, but I have 4 lots purchased, so we have 3 new lottery results:

Festy, Tarrasque, and Tokiwong all recieve +10 PL to thier caps, which I will update later today.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 10, 2002)

Cream got my mail? (/me prays)

And tokiwong is going nice with the PL as well =]

I haven't got the PL to boost my friggin PC-NPC's with artifacts so running and hiding it is! =[


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 10, 2002)

Cream what's the most efficient way to spread out 20 PL of army to get the best +PL per turn? 5 Armies of 4 PL .. ? Or what?

(And cream you missed a question and a issue in my mail =] so here it comes again  )


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 10, 2002)

I've (finally) read the rules and have a couple of questions. I assume that the per turn benefits of technology feats do not stack (?). 


_________Creamsteak posted:
Traps can be purchased for 5 PL.
 Heavy Units (+1/+1) can be purchased for 10 PL.
_________

What use are traps? On what scale are they used? (battlefield or dungeon?)

How many PL of heavy units do you get per purchase?

_____


I have an other question, or rather a request. On one of the maps of Rokugan there are a great amount of little dots (cities, villages etc.) that are marked with a letter and a couple of numbers (P19, N2, A28, etc.). Presumably these numbers are referenced somewhere along with the names of the location. If someone has access to that list and could post it on the board it would be a tremendous favour to us who have no idea what any of the locations are called. It would be rather silly referring to your territories as L14 or U26 IC, though it does allow us to type faster 



Spending the winnings:

Serpenteye - PL 170/190 

I'm dropping:

Artifacts 
Golden Doom, +3/+3 weapon (katana)  (It doesn't fit my character concept)

to get a PL cap of 200,

With the 30 remaining points I have I buy

the following armies:

The Etsu Defenders PL5: IR 5
The Ibe Defenders PL5: IR 5
The Mukano Defenders PL4: IR 5
The Hozemon Defenders PL4: IR 5
The Sasaryu Defenders PL4: IR 5
The Kaitomo Defenders PL4: IR 5
The Kintani Defenders PL4: IR 5


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 10, 2002)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> Traps can be purchased for 5 PL.
> Heavy Units (+1/+1) can be purchased for 10 PL.
> What use are traps? On what scale are they used? (battlefield or dungeon?)
> ...




Claims noted,
Lichtenhart seems to know a lot about what those letters mean (I'm confused the same as you) 

Traps... I just set a flat 5PL cost for people to spend in order to develop any kind of special military manuevers, like setting a minefield that is effective against calvalry or something. Most of the time, if a player just triggers a trap, I'll inflict 10-20 attack rolls one time against a player. However, if a player literally walks into a trap blind (like Melkor into Forresters Epic Shell trap) then I will do something more drastic, sometimes resulting in things like a +2/+2 bonus for the entire battle.

It's really subject to moderator opinion, and other players actions. I set a flat cost of 36000 x 5 gold pieces to maintain a trap for a full turn, but everyone gets 3 free traps every turn. It's sort of another expression of things used in the last IR. Creativity with these results in victories.

Heavy units = The best equiped and best trained PL you have. If your power is really not very advanced, heavy units suck, honestly. They cost 10 PL for 1 PL. This would be the equivelent of medieval knights or mounted samurai only units. They are elite, and yes, they are better than conscript foot soldiers, but you pay quite a bit to get them.

However, pending that you research into the future enough, production gets cheaper, and thier bonus gets higher. From Heavily armored Calvelry, to Rifle armed calvelry, to Mobile canons, to tanks, to High Tech supernatural battle suits. That's what they represent in character at least. Out of Character, the more you advance, the higher the quality of your Heavy PL, eventually making able to rival true artifacts, and cheap too.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 10, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Cream what's the most efficient way to spread out 20 PL of army to get the best +PL per turn? 5 Armies of 4 PL .. ? Or what?
> 
> (And cream you missed a question and a issue in my mail =] so here it comes again  ) *




4 PL : IR 5 x 5

Is probably a good bet.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 10, 2002)

That's nice  I like the rules, generally, but there might be a problem. With the current costs for advancement and PL- increase we will probably never reach the 20th century. We might need to make it cheeper to advance, perhaps a more linear equation... The rules will work the way they are and it will still be a great game, but there won't be much I in the IR.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 11, 2002)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *That's nice  I like the rules, generally, but there might be a problem. With the current costs for advancement and PL- increase we will probably never reach the 20th century. We might need to make it cheeper to advance, perhaps a more linear equation... The rules will work the way they are and it will still be a great game, but there won't be much I in the IR. *




See... I agree with you on a level. I was looking at my own faction (one boon of being a player and a DM) and I noticed that even if I upgrade at my maximum potential, I still only gain at most 80PL next turn. Then I was thinking to myself that the fact that I can only repair about 50% of the damage done to my country hints at realizm. It also encourages plotting and scheming over brute force. There are more levels to think about this kind of stuff on, so I'm not sure completely about my opinion.

Really your the last person I would expect to complain about the speed of advancement, as you have the largest advancement advantage... so yes it does throw questions up into the air. If you work out a fake template for me, and email me it, that could help me see what your talking about more directly.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 11, 2002)

Euhhh one thing I'd like to get out of the way which seems to be mistaken by several people.... (yes several and you think about that wahahahah!!)

The unknowns behind the Five Tides have a reason.... you don't know they are there (yet) and the families still have their respective Daimos.... so......

But I'll just answer like you wanted to talk to the Mantis Daimo....


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 11, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> See... I agree with you on a level. I was looking at my own faction (one boon of being a player and a DM) and I noticed that even if I upgrade at my maximum potential, I still only gain at most 80PL next turn. Then I was thinking to myself that the fact that I can only repair about 50% of the damage done to my country hints at realizm. It also encourages plotting and scheming over brute force. There are more levels to think about this kind of stuff on, so I'm not sure completely about my opinion.
> 
> Really your the last person I would expect to complain about the speed of advancement, as you have the largest advancement advantage... so yes it does throw questions up into the air. If you work out a fake template for me, and email me it, that could help me see what your talking about more directly. *




I wasn't being selfish about this, I'm still not, but you might be right. Maybe things are better the way they are. It might even be for the best if the IR never reaches the 20th century, that will keep the focus on strategy and roleplaying and away from inventing silly technogizmos. I enjoyed the first half of the 3rd IR more than the second one, though they were both great.

I don't think i could demonstrate the slow advancement with one template, I'd have to make up several. But here's my basic reasoning.

It costs 1 PL to advance 1 year in one turn
It costs 55 PLs to advance 10 years
It costs 210PLs to advance 20 years
it costs 465PLs to advance 30 years
It costs 1275 PLs to advance 50 years

Most of the players in the IR could easily afford to advance 10 years the first turn and if they are lucky they might gain 100 PLs (by IR) between turn 1 and 2.
It would be harder for them to afford to spend 210 PLs the second turn, but most of them could make it.
However, even if they gain 100 PLs between turns 2 and 3 they will be probably not be able to spend 465PLs the third turn 

Base PL 200   
turn2     300
turn3     400

It will become increasingly difficult to increase the rate of your advancement every turn and most of us will still be in the 16th century by turn 5. That's a lot of turns.
We will probably not spend as many turns in the 17th, 18th and 19th centuries, maybe 4,3,2 in each if we're lucky, but it's still 14 turns, more than enough time for some coalition of players to conquer everything, betray each others and gradually crush their neighbours until only one player is remaining...
This is just speculation but I think it approximates the truth.

However, as i said, it need not be a problem at all. I just thought you should take a look at it and see if the rate of advancement fits in your vision of the IR.

I appreciate all your hard work and i really believe that this can turn out to be every bit as great as the 3rd IR. I meant no offence with my comments, and I didn't think of them as complaints, I hope you did not percieve them as insulting.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 11, 2002)

Creamy, could you change my 20 PL army into the 5x PL4:IR4 thingies =]

Thanks.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 11, 2002)

*From Edena*



> Tell them all I said hi.  Tell them I cherish the memories I have of them (for it is true.)  Tell them I think of them as friends.




Had to tell you all this since he has a very bad case of burn out and hardly time to post and keep up with advancement on the boards!

But he asked me to relay this to ya all and here it is!

Edena is a great great guy and I hope we'll have him back in full soon! You have my best wishes!


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: From Edena*



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> Edena is a great great guy and I hope we'll have him back in full soon! You have my best wishes! *




Indeed.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 11, 2002)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *I have an other question, or rather a request. On one of the maps of Rokugan there are a great amount of little dots (cities, villages etc.) that are marked with a letter and a couple of numbers (P19, N2, A28, etc.). Presumably these numbers are referenced somewhere along with the names of the location. If someone has access to that list and could post it on the board it would be a tremendous favour to us who have no idea what any of the locations are called. It would be rather silly referring to your territories as L14 or U26 IC, though it does allow us to type faster *




In AEG's Rokugan Campaign book every village and every city got his code. If you really need it I can type it down, but there are something like 200+ entries so it would take me some time. Are there other owners of the book that could lend me a hand?


----------



## Xeriar (Aug 11, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *
> 
> In AEG's Rokugan Campaign book every village and every city got his code. If you really need it I can type it down, but there are something like 200+ entries so it would take me some time. Are there other owners of the book that could lend me a hand? *




This is something I want to do, but realize that no map yet has listed everything.  I want to make an atlas of Rokugan, but it will take a very, very long time...


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 11, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *
> 
> In AEG's Rokugan Campaign book every village and every city got his code. If you really need it I can type it down, but there are something like 200+ entries so it would take me some time. *




That would be a very helpful thing to do. I think a lot of us would appreciate it, I know I would.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 11, 2002)

*Creamsteak*

Faction Info

I added the names of my PC and NPCs and the provincial armies from my previous post, this should be the final version of my list:


Serpenteye - PL 200/200
Player Character 
Toshiro Kane (Male Courtier 19) PL 2 

_ Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups 
Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) PL 8 : IR 18 
Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) PL 6 : IR 21 
Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 21 
Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8) PL 5 : IR 15 
Honour Guard (the elite bodyguard of my PC) PL 8 : IR 16 
The Grand Circle (a society of shugenya) PL 5 : IR 10 

The Etsu Defenders PL5: IR 5
The Ibe Defenders PL5: IR 5
The Mukano Defenders PL4: IR 5
The Hozemon Defenders PL4: IR 5
The Sasaryu Defenders PL4: IR 5
The Kaitomo Defenders PL4: IR 5
The Kintani Defenders PL4: IR 5

Etsu Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Ibe Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Mukano Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Hozemon Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Sasaryu Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Korjima Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Kaitomo Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Ami Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Kintani Province PL 5 : IR 1 

Non-Player Characters 
NPC:Tensuo Janaji (M) (14th level Shugenya) PL 1 
NPC:Injaro Nofuta (M) (14th level Shugenya) PL 1 
NPC:Yasuo Samari (M) (14th level Ninja) PL 1 
NPC:Reizo Jiaora (M) (14th level Samurai) PL 1 
NPC:Juro Azati (M) (14th level Ninja) PL 1 
NPC:Marise Kane (F) (14th level Samurai) PL 1 
NPC:Ichiro Yasou (F) (14th level Samurai) PL 1 
NPC:Mioko Sen (F) (14th level Shugenya) PL 1 
Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2 

Territories in the West of Rokugan 
Meiyo Gisei (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
Shiranai (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
Kyuden Ikoma (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4 
Bishamon Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 
Kenson Gakka (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Kyakuchu (Village) PL 1: IR 1 
Kitsu Tombs (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 

Territories in the East of Rokugan 
Eiyu ni Suru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Ken Hayai (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Rugashi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Oiku (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Foshi (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
Renga (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Ninkatoshi (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
Tonfajutsen (Town) PL 2 : IR 3 
Shiro Akodo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Shiro no Yojin (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Kaeru (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
Shiro Matsu (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5_


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 11, 2002)

Yeah, I got your claims now. Looks fine. I'm a bit amazed at 200 PL... your one lucky guy.

I know it seems like we will never make it to the year 2000 in tech in this game, but I have the option there just in case . There's no way to tell how things are going to go just yet, so it's kind of important that we get ready for just about anything.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 11, 2002)

Hey Serpenteyes...

I think you understand this, but it's something that might not be so clear from my wording. I am not a writer at heart (I'm more of a rules lawyer and munchkin I guess...), and it could be possible that you think to advance to the year 1550 you need to set aside an ungodly amount of PL all at once... which is not at all what I intend. These two tables below should better explain what I mean...

To go from 1500-1510 in turn 1 you set aside 55 PL
To go from 1510-1520 in turn 2 you set aside 55 PL
To go from 1520-1530 in turn 3 you set aside 55 PL
To go from 1530-1540 in turn 4 you set aside 55 PL
To go from 1540-1550 in turn 5 you set aside 55 PL

To go from 1500-1520 in turn 1 you set aside 210 PL
To go from 1520-1540 in turn 2 you set aside 210 PL
To go from 1540-1560 in turn 3 you set aside 210 PL
To go from 1560-1580 in turn 4 you set aside 210 PL
To go from 1580-1600 in turn 5 you set aside 210 PL

Each turn costs seperately as you can tell. Every turn you set aside X PL to get Y years, and that gets added to your lot. Next turn counts seperately. So in order to reach 2000 you could spend 55 PL every turn for 500 turns, 210 PL every turn for about 250 turns I guess, or 1275 PL over 10 turns, or 125250 PL all at once. The most logical route, In My Opinion, is to get PL up to about 1275 ASAP and have some strong allies to defend you, then research for all of 10 turns...

BTW, I'm going to have some quick and simple trade rules for players that want to profit from trading with each other. Things like a +10% to advancing civilization, and GP gained through yoru IR... something like that, but it will just be a simple rule.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 11, 2002)

Hmmmm where did I see that before  But I'm glad I got a bit higher %  As idea creator


----------



## Black Omega (Aug 12, 2002)

Back from Gencon!  Where the %&^$%*& Corrupt Scorpion won the L5R Storyline tournament, $%^&%^ it! 

The Empire's going to Jigoku in a handbasket, I tell you...

Do we still need a scan of a map of Rokugan?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 12, 2002)

Uh, I just noticed Cream updated clan bonuses and my brand new -10% to artifact cost. This is really sweet 

Hi Black Omega, please tell us what happened, please! 
And more than a scan, a legenda for the Rokugan Campaign map is needed.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 12, 2002)

Creamsteak says,

Where is my frickin OA book? I don't even have any rokugan books, and the only material that introduced me to Rokugan is missing! That's right, a friend of mine STILL has the book...

I'm not a writer... and godamn I'm not a writer. If I was, I'd write something, but I'm not a writer. Allright, I've got two days to decide what time era to start the story post at...

OK, I'm posting as much of the History of Rokugan as I have from the Oriental Adventures book. In the Turn 0 thread (still don't post please) I posted all of 3 pages of the history I typed up for a friend a while back. If anyone knows a website that I can go to get the rest that would help.

Oh, Black Omega, do tell . If it's at all a good point in the story for us here to pick up on it, well just tell .


----------



## Black Omega (Aug 12, 2002)

It came down to Conrad Jackson - Shadowlands v. Conrad Earnshaw-Whyte - Corrupt Scorpion. Corrupt Scorpion won the day. The Scorpion's Wind was Tsudao. The slayers of the Onisu are as follows:

Kaelung defeated the Dragon onisu
Doji Okakura defeated the Phoenix onisu
Shiba Mirabu defeated the Crane onisu
-----Seems to be part of a push for the Phoenix-Crane Alliance
Yoet'trr defeated the Crab onisu
-----I'm pretty sure this was a Crab-Rat player.
Matsu Hyun defeated the Lion Onisu
Bayushi Kwanchai defeated the Scorpion Onisu
Bayushi Shixiang defeated Unicorn Onisu.
-----Yes, interesting that it wasn't a Unicorn. Shixiang is half Unicorn though and this could make an interesting storyline.

It's rumored but not confirmed from the Mantis list that Yoritomo Kumiko defeated the Mantis Onisu, with extra activities unconfirmed after the victory that included lighting up a Yoritomo Kitao xp card in blazing effegy.

Talk about die hard.


----------



## Black Omega (Aug 12, 2002)

Dubba Post


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 12, 2002)

> It's rumored but not confirmed from the Mantis list that Yoritomo Kumiko defeated the Mantis Onisu, with extra activities unconfirmed after the victory that included lighting up a Yoritomo Kitao xp card in blazing effegy.




Aaahhh a player and style to my own liking 

Mantis Mantis!!!!!!!!!!!  haha really cool  Especially the rumored part.

Btw very good L5R joke I found in some thread on general rpg:


---
Me: Your katana slices through the disgusting floating creature, slicing it cleanly in half as he tries to flee. What do you do?
PC: I take my wasibi and....
---

LOOOLLL!!!!!!!!

For those who don't get it one of us surely can explain ot to you =] Hint: It has got something to do with honor and something you just don't do in that setting as honorable samuri =]


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 12, 2002)

Tarrasque decided to drop out NOW  

Egad... what to do, what to do... (To say I wasn't expecting this is an undertatement, however the simple timing of it is absolutely incredible  )


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 12, 2002)

That's bad. 

Maybe we should try to make a second recruitment call in the General Discussions Forum?


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 12, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *That's bad.
> 
> Maybe we should try to make a second recruitment call in the General Discussions Forum? *




I'm way ahead of you


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 12, 2002)

So what do we do? Start tomorrow anyway? Wait a little more?
Maybe Lucias would like to pick up the blood speakers.


I know I should be busier writing my background, but I have two simple little questions.

1) An army bonus applies to ALL your troops? I believed, since an artifact is carried by a PC or NPC, that it applied only to the army lead by that PC or NPC. If it's the other way now I understand why army bonusses are that expensive.

2)Rules for crafting artifacts are in force after the beginning, right? Can you post (or re-post if i missed it) any simple guideline to make artifacts before the game starts?


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 12, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *So what do we do? Start tomorrow anyway? Wait a little more?
> Maybe Lucias would like to pick up the blood speakers.
> 
> 
> ...




1) An army bonus apples to all of your troops, NPCs, PCs, mixed units, and chipmunks in your territory .

2) The rules for artifacts and epic spells are that you include notes that you are making them in your template. Turn 0 does not have templates (and no combat!) so don't worry about it yet. There will be a line in your template called "Gold that I am spending on Artifacts" and after that line you insert X gp and then the stats name/background whatever else for your artifact.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 12, 2002)

A few more questions:

Do the benefits from a technology feat start counting the turn that you gain it, or the next turn?

If crafting an artifact or researching an epic spell leaves you with a surplus, can you carry it over to the next spell/artifact created/researched?


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 12, 2002)

I say wait a few days. No need to rush anything. I'm sure all of you can procrastinate some more. I know I will .

And um... you guys better PRAY that someone takes my slot, cause I have such a plan... It's not a good guy plan. It's not a bad guy plan. But it's very, very, very munchkin.

Or maybe I'm just trying to bait you all into a trap?

Or maybe I'm saying it's a trap so you guys stay away from me while I build an epic spell?

Or maybe I'm saying I'm researching a spell so you guys try and research a counter spell while I build an artifact?

Or maybe I'm not building an artifact because I have the dominant plan?

Hehehe, I'm already feeling "back in action."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 12, 2002)

I just understood that I should not be allowed to type. 
What I wanted to know is:
The table in the other thread says how much an artifact costs. But if I claim an artifact with my initial PL, it's not going to cost as much as once the game start. Is there a mini-table that says what kind of artifact I can claim with my initial PL.?


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 12, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *I just understood that I should not be allowed to type.
> What I wanted to know is:
> The table in the other thread says how much an artifact costs. But if I claim an artifact with my initial PL, it's not going to cost as much as once the game start. Is there a mini-table that says what kind of artifact I can claim with my initial PL.? *




Nope... no mini table. I just pop up and answer thsi same question when it pops up every time. Artifacts that can be claimed before a turn begins:

Any Character Bonus Artifacts with a total modifier up to +6.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 12, 2002)

Thak you. That's all I really needed to know. Back to scheming now. A lot of messengers riding shinjo steeds should arrive soon.


----------



## redwing (Aug 12, 2002)

Hello, I was told to post here from the general discussion board. Creamstreak said it was ok for me to take the Dragon Clan.

I am new to IR, Rogukan, and Playing in Character on Boards. Please don't automatically throw me out. I just need a couple of questions answered.

What are the rules? What do I control (land wise, ppl/army wise)?
What has been happening so far?

Thank you for the opportunity to play.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 12, 2002)

redwing said:
			
		

> *Hello, I was told to post here from the general discussion board. Creamstreak said it was ok for me to take the Dragon Clan.
> 
> I am new to IR, Rogukan, and Playing in Character on Boards. Please don't automatically throw me out. I just need a couple of questions answered.
> 
> ...




You just gave me a fealing of nastalgia... You called me Creamstreak... which is what Edena (the moderator of the 3rd IR) called me when he first read my name.

The name is C R E A M S T E A K though. Just so that you don't call me that in the fugure.

The rules are located here... but ignore that for now.

I'll just briefly explain what you need to know right before you play:

Every power has PL (power levels) that represents the "manpower" of your country or army or whatever. Manpower is used to research, build up industry, and form armies.

The other score you have is called IR (industry rating) which is different for every city and country you control. Your industry rating represents military acadamies, factories, mines, and other thigns that you use to produce. Your IR rating determines how much money (in PL increments) you make each turn (a turn is one year of IC time).

Now that we have those two, let me move on...

Every turn at the beginning of the turn, I call for templates. What a template is, is a little email you send me that tells me what you are researching, what you are building, how much of your PL is in armies, and how much PL is researching. Templates just tell me some numbers so I can handle all the behind the scenes stuff (like fighting).

Battles and everything like that are run IC (in character) and they are all subject to planning and strategy that you handle yourself. You never need to announce any numbers in combat, because none of that stuff is actually "seen." Things that are "seen" are all In Character.

Anyway...

During a turn you handle everything In Character for the most part (including fighting, building, speaking, and just general creativity).

Now, the rules posted here are about things involving your template. However, the couple things that are not obvious are probably the +x/+y.

+x (the first number) represents attack power. Attacks are rolled on a D6. +x is added to your D6 in order to increase the chances you will roll a 6 or higher (a successful attack). Defensively, +y is the same, but each roll of 6 or higher is a successful defense (blocking an attack). Attacks that are 7 cannot be blocked by a defense of 6, if that question popped up in your mind...

Me and the rest of the players I think know the rules quite well, and don't need too much walking through. I'll help you out as the game progresses, and I'll help you develop your templates until you think you are ready to go on your own.

So... do any other questions come to your mind right now?


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 12, 2002)

The second post in the thread that pops up if you click on one of the links above is about what you control. That huge list is about what power you have. Right now, the current dragon clan claims are under my name (Creamsteak). Just scroll down to about the middle of that list, and look for the bold text that reads Creamsteak PL 180/180.

That's your new power... I believe...

Oh... btw, Nothing has technically happened yet. We still have not began the game, we are waiting briefly to find out when we want to start (a few days away).


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 12, 2002)

Not rellevant anymore


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 12, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Euhhh creamy.... Edena is a HE ... *




Yeah... I know that, but somehow the whole Femine sound of nouns ending in the letter A keeps causing me to end with femine pronounds and stuff... anyway, fixed.


----------



## Black Omega (Aug 12, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Hehehe, I'm already feeling "back in action." *



Well, welcome back, Creamsteak!

I might be able to post a scanned Rokugan map this week.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 12, 2002)

Lichtenhart, if you emailed me, I didn't get it (no clue why...).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 13, 2002)

Creamsteak, wouldn't it be better if Redwing took up Tarrasque's position, that way we have all the clans/powers accounted for?  Jigoku knows that the Shadowlands could use a little help and that I wouldn't mind helping Redwing to devise a few...plans... 

Btw Redwing if you can, join Chat (button on the top) and then when you're in the DnD3e channel, type /join #IR, I'm usually around and I can help you understand the IR a little better (hopefully)   Darkwolf is also usually there as well as Kalanyr during the later times of the day (depending where you are).


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 13, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Lichtenhart, if you emailed me, I didn't get it (no clue why...). *




Well, don't base your opinion on shinjo messenger on my last post. 
Actually I WANTED to send something IC to a lot of players, but haven't really found the time. 
And now I'll probably wait a bit more, to give Venus, Lucias and Redwing some time to get in.

P.S. Oh and speaking of your title, what about a simple *sensei*?


----------



## Tharkun (Aug 13, 2002)

I want in on this!


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 13, 2002)

Your in if you want in. The question becomes, what kind of power do you want to create.

The Blood Speakers (A cult of blood-mages) could use a player, and the Ox clan (and maybe some other clans) could use a player.

I'll open up the Naga if there is somebody for the Blood speakers to be played by.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 13, 2002)

Sollir I'm waiting for something =]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 13, 2002)

Something?  What could you possibly mean by that?  (hm, I wish there was an angelic emoticon, ah well)

Anyways, , I'm waiting for a bit on the trade rules if I can first thing, as well as the current situation with some players, that coupled with the fact that I've been busy most of today, anything that I may...owe?  Would be done with later tonight or tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 13, 2002)

Welcome, redwing and Tharkun! 

Now all my research regarding Sanctus Togashi was in vain!  

creamsteak, you seem to have missed my two questions:

Do the benefits from a technology feat start counting the turn that you gain it, or the next turn?

If crafting an artifact or researching an epic spell leaves you with a surplus, can you carry it over to the next spell/artifact created/researched?

I do think I know the answers, but it would be nice to see if I'm right. 

Sollir - something like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 13, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *
> creamsteak, you seem to have missed my two questions:
> 
> Do the benefits from a technology feat start counting the turn that you gain it, or the next turn?
> ...




They count at the start of the next turn. Research is not considered "finished" until then.

The surplus can be kept in GP if you choose, no problem.

To the NEW DAIMYO OF THE DRAGON CLAN, email me creamsteak@hotmail.com so I can tell you what claims of mine to drop and so I can point out my Secrets to you (I'll let you keep them or drop them if you please).


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 13, 2002)

Thanks, creamsteak, just what I expected.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 14, 2002)

Cream how many peeps do we need and what factions/group of factions do need to be claimed?


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 14, 2002)

I have an initiate for the Dragon,

We need one for the Blood Speakers,

We could have a Turtle,

We could have someone for the Remnants for the Snake,

As soon as I get a Blood Speaker, we can set the start date again. Unless our Dragon want's to become the leader of the Blood Speakers.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 14, 2002)

Give in to the temptation, play the bloodspeakers   At least that way we can start sooner.  Btw, feel free to stop by chat as I mentioned in an earlier post if you're having trouble understanding the rules, I try usually to be there.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 14, 2002)

Hmm, this all seems to be going very well, though I think I got another 10 PL earlier and I got no idea what to do with it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 14, 2002)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Hmm, this all seems to be going very well, though I think I got another 10 PL earlier and I got no idea what to do with it. Any suggestions? *




Well, if you want your PC to be a very active combatant in person (like Anabstercorian in the 3rd IR) an artifact would make him much more effecitve. But if you're planning to play your PC as a politician who commands his armies from behind his desk (like Hazen or the God-Emperor) your points would be better spent om buying more armies. Two armies of 5PL,5IR would probably be the wisest choice in the long run, if you wish to maximize your power.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 15, 2002)

Cream could you change my Stormlegion into 5 divisions of PL4 : IR 5

and the Skystrikers in 2 with one of PL4 : IR 5 and one of PL4 : IR 5

thanks, forgot to do this earlier.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 15, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Cream could you change my Stormlegion into 5 divisions of PL4 : IR 5
> 
> and the Skystrikers in 2 with one of PL4 : IR 5 and one of PL4 : IR 5
> 
> thanks, forgot to do this earlier. *




Huzudawah? Eh... fine... but try not to switch IR/PL of your power too much cause that could get messy... not sure if it would be messy for me, or you, but messy none-the-less.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 15, 2002)

I, Festy Dog, shall fill the last of my PL with an artifact:

Crystal Guard (dastana) - (+0/+6)
         - carried by PC

creamsteak btw - the other artifact of mine, Emotions, i agreed to get rid of the defence bonus to get the anti scrying stuff you detailed on the first page. Just a reminder 



> you lose the +6 defense,
> 
> But basically any small actions based around your PC would be completely immune to scrying by sollir. Possibly you can mislead him, depending on what he was scrying for.
> 
> ...


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 16, 2002)

Noted and added to the copy of the lists on my Harddrive.


----------



## Lopan (Aug 19, 2002)

*Ok, this sounds like too much fun..*

Creamsteak, count me in 

I plan on being a humble, loved dictator who only has the interests of his subjects in mind.......


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 20, 2002)

Click the button above that says IN Character and go to the freshest IR thread (Turn 0 OOC)

or just click this...

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=20949


----------

